#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Тантрическая практика в Чань

## Бодхичен

В наставлениях пятого чаньского патриарха "Трактат об основах совершенствования сознания", датированных 7 в. н.э., мы находим весьма любопытную практику, которая очень распространена в Ваджраяне, основанную на воззрении:

*Если вы занимаетесь медитацией ночью, то вы можете пережить всевозможные благие и неблагие состояния сознания; вступите в самадхи зеленого, желтого, красного или белого; представляйте, что ваше тело то испускает сияние, то вбирает его в себя; созерцайте телесные признаки Татхагаты; используйте и другие многочисленные способы практики посредством трансформации сознания. Если вы созерцаете такие объекты, концентрируйте на них ваше сознание, но не привязывайтесь к ним. Все они пустые проявления ложного мышления. Сутра гласит: "Все земли и страны десяти сторон света пусты и несубстанциальны". И еще сказано: "Три мира несубстанциальны, иллюзорны и созданы только лишь сознанием".* 

Интересно, насколько такая практика распространена в традициях Чань, и практикуют ли её в благомудром собрании?  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Да, после разговора с Масловым, уже не удивляюсь. 
"Там" растояния меньше ..

----------


## Буль

Мне сие не известно.
Не подскажете ли откуда это (точнее)?

----------


## Бодхичен

Хун-Жэнь, пятый чаньский патриарх.

СЮ СИНЬ ЯО ЛУНЬ

трактат об основах совершенствования сознания

VII в н. э.

1994 (с) перевод с китайского Е. А. Торчинова. 
1994 (с) Дацан Гунзэчойнэй, СПб., 1994          "Трактат об основах совершенствования сознания" состоящий из одной части, написан наставником Хун-жэнем из Цичжоу, дабы привести простых людей к мудрости и пониманию основных принципов освобождения.

----------


## Ersh

В чань есть много разных практик.  Эта тоже. Чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны.

----------


## Аминадав

> Если вы занимаетесь медитацией ночью, то вы можете пережить всевозможные благие и неблагие состояния сознания; вступите в самадхи зеленого, желтого, красного или белого; представляйте, что ваше тело то испускает сияние, то вбирает его в себя; созерцайте телесные признаки Татхагаты; используйте и другие многочисленные способы практики посредством трансформации сознания. Если вы созерцаете такие объекты, концентрируйте на них ваше сознание, но не привязывайтесь к ним. Все они пустые проявления ложного мышления.


Что-то у меня такое подозрение, что тут просто маке - глюки разные описываются... Что скажет автор перевода?

----------


## Торчинов

Да нет, обычная практика китайского буддизма. Вы созерцаете разные образы и сосредоточиваетесь на идее их пустотности и несубстанциальности. Насчет всяких медитативных "глюков" есть занятное место в "Махаяна Шраддхотпада шастре " (Да чэн ци синь лунь), кстати, очень похоже на описание демонических "прелестей" в текстах православной аскетики:

Это состояние называется самадхи одного действия. Следует знать, что корнем и основой этого самадхи является сама истинная реальность как она есть и если человек продолжает практиковать его, он непременно сможет породить в себе неизмеримое самадхи. 

Если же к этой практике приступит живое существо, лишенное силы благих корней, то ему не избежать искушений и нападений со стороны всевозможных бесов, а также демонов и божеств, почитаемых сторонниками внешних учений. Сидя в созерцании, такой человек может увидеть демонические явления в их ужасной форме, но они могут предстать перед ним и просто в виде мужчин или женщин. 

Если осознать, что все эти чувственно воспринимаемые образы — всего лишь явления только сознания, то они немедленно исчезнут и не причинят никакого вреда. Они могут также явиться в виде небесных божеств, бодхисаттв и даже Так Приходящего, наделенного всей полнотой признаков Будды. 

Они могут произносить дхарани, проповедовать совершенства даяния, соблюдения обетов, терпения, усердия, созерцания и мудрости. 

Они могут также проповедовать о пустотной равностности, лишенной свойств, лишенной обетов, лишенной гнева, лишенной родственных привязанностей, лишенной причин, лишенной следствий и являющейся только абсолютной пустотностью покоя и ничто, и утверждать, что это и есть истинная Нирвана. 

Они могут также преподать знание как событий прошлых жизней, так и того, что произойдет в будущем. 

Они могут объяснить, как проникать в мысли других людей и как в совершенстве овладеть искусством красноречия, чтобы соблазнить живые существа, алчно привязанные к благам и выгодам мира и мирской славе. 

Они могут произвольно ввергать человека то в состояние гнева, то в состояние радости, лишая его природу постоянства и устойчивости и склоняя ее то к обильным проявлениям милосердия, то к большой сонливости и вялости, то к недужности и болезненности. В его сердце все время сменяют друг друга то леность и нерадивость, то усердие и старательность. После этого человек впадает в прострацию, проистекающую из неверия, его охватывают многочисленные сомнения и тревожные думы. Такой человек может и совсем забросить правильную практику самосовершенствования и предаться совершению различных обрядов смешанной природы или оказаться повязанным по рукам и ногам мирскими делами и обязанностями. 

Иногда эти искусители могут ввести человека в различные состояния, отдаленно напоминающие самадхи, — это те состояния, которых достигают в своей практике адепты внешних учений, а отнюдь не подлинное самадхи. Они могут сделать так, что человек будет непрерывно находиться в состоянии транса день, или два дня, или три дня, а то и целых семь дней. В их власти заставить человека как бы естественным образом ощутить утонченные ароматы и благоухания божественных яств и напитков, наполняющих все его тело и все его сердце блаженством, причем он не будет испытывать ни голода, ни жажды; после же этот несчастный привяжется к этим ощущениям и окажется в полной зависимости от них. 

Или они могут призвать человека есть без норм поста, то много, то мало, от чего цвет его лица и внешность изменятся. По этим причинам практикующий должен постоянно при помощи мудрости рассматривать и анализировать свой опыт, не позволяя своему сознанию попадать в демонические сети и ловушки. 

Если практикующий усерден в правильном памятовании, если он не привязывается к своим видениям и не ухватывается за них, то он легко сможет удалить все кармические препятствия и преграды. 

Следует также знать, что самадхи внешних учений не преодолевает привязанность к охваченному заблуждениями сознанию иллюзорного “я” и не освобождает от влечения к мирской славе, выгоде и почестям. 

Напротив, самадхи истинной реальности как она есть не фиксируется на свойстве привязанности к какому-либо воззрению, не фиксируется на свойстве обретения чего бы то ни было, и поэтому даже после достижения предельного сосредоточения сознания практикующий его не испытывает ни высокомерия, ни лености, а все присущие ему аффекты и влечения постепенно ослабевают и сходят на нет. И никогда не бывало такого, чтобы кто-либо из обычных людей-обывателей становился членом семьи наделенных природой Так Приходящего, не практикуя регулярно это самадхи. Те же, кто практикует все формы созерцания и самадхи, пользующиеся известностью в миру, входят во вкус этих состояний и, по причине их опоры на веру в существование ложного “я”, оказываются привязанными к троемирию сансары, уподобляясь приверженцам внешних учений. Ведь как только человек отказывается от защиты тех, кто наделен благознанием, как он сразу же становится на точку зрения приверженцев внешних учений.

----------


## Бодхичен

Ну и какое эта цитата имеет отношение к наставлениям по работе с испуканием и вбиранием цветов?

----------


## SkyFly

Бодхичен, вы неправильно поняли трактат... в Чань именно созерцание пустоты всех явлений происходит и осознание ложности любых концептуальных построений... (что и написано ПРЯМЫМ ТЕКСТОМ) В сознании СПОНТАННО возникают образы в силу кармических впечатлений (проще- в силу событий, происшедших в жизни, в течении дня и т.д...), и в процессе практики наблюдается, что они не более, чем продукция ложной различающей мысли... Насколько я понимаю, это не совсем то, что происходит в тантрической медитации...

----------


## Anugraha

http://Sergey-Bugaev.com

----------


## Ersh

Насколько я понял, г-н Бугаев не принадлежит к линии передачи чань/дзен, а предлагает свою скомпилированную систему.
Если бы Бугаев имел передачу, то он бы указал своего Учителя, как это положено. Впредь, Anugraha, попрошу воздержаться от публикации этого сайта на форуме.

----------


## Банзай

Отчего же, страна должна знать аферистов  в лицо.
Я этого перца видел пару лет назад и даже скучал, все хотелось показать, какие в мире чудеса бывают ..

----------


## Банзай

Патриарх твою моть .. может это как раз тот случай? - Убей патриарха! -))))))

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Не, если убить, это он легко отделается. Бамбуком надо.

----------


## Бодхичен

> Сергей Бугаев -
> дзен-буддийский и тантрический Гуру


NO COMMENTS!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бодхичен

А взагалі, ненька Україна дуже щіра на духовну та бодхісатвічеську спадщену  :Smilie:  
Відаємо  :Cool:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Бодхичен

Но чтобы не впадать в офтопик напишу, что мне удалось выяснить по поводу данной практики:
Трансформация с различными цветами прежде всего, способствует развитию ясности и уровновешиванию пяти эмоций и очищеает пять скандх. Кроме того, те или иные цвета могут выступать как противоядие омрачающим эмоциям. Так например голубой цвет может использоваться для пресечение гнева, красный для устранения рассеянности. Применение этих цветов целиком рассматривается как противоядие, в соответствии с классическим махаянским воззрением.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от SkyFly_ 
> [B]Бодхичен, вы неправильно поняли трактат... в Чань именно созерцание пустоты всех явлений происходит и осознание ложности любых концептуальных построений... (что и написано ПРЯМЫМ ТЕКСТОМ)


Это то написано и с этим никто не спорит. Иллюзорность в плане пустотности воспринимаемого это один из столпов тантры.




> В сознании СПОНТАННО возникают образы


А вот как раз про это там ничего не написано. Написано "вступи в самадхи цвета" - то есть вполне намеренно, "созерцай телесные признаки татхагаты" - то визуализация формы или созерцание образов. Это все типичнейшая тантра. А осознавание пустотности конечно! Думаете это привилегия чань? Без него и тантры нет.

----------


## Ersh

Изучая традицию мы понимаем, что различия не так существенны, как казалось вначале. И это есть хорошо!

----------


## Бодхичен

И вообще, все буддийские практики - это лишь различные способы созерцания пустоты  :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Ну разве что еще Бодхичитту развивать

----------


## Бодхичен

Созерцание единства бодхичитты и пустоты.
Созерцание единства йидама и пустоты.
Созерцание единства ясности и пустоты.
Созерцание единства блаженства и пустоты.
Созерцание единства даяния и др. парамит и пустоты.
Созерцание единства эмоций и пустоты.

Ёрш, вот я о чём.

----------


## Банзай

КАЦ!

----------


## SkyFly

недвойственность... так просто!!!

----------


## Борис

Даже в Тхераваде не так все просто с "простотой" практик...

В японском дзэн, как я понял, разнообразие методологии во многом утеряно - особенно в Сото  :Frown: .

А в Китае много практик было. 

Вот и сдается мне часто, что чань, хуаянь, цзинту, тяньтай - не столько разные школы, сколько разные разделы одного учения...

----------


## Торчинов

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> * Вот и сдается мне часто, что чань, хуаянь, цзинту, тяньтай - не столько разные школы, сколько разные разделы одного учения...*


Что-то в этом роде. И разные формы реализации этого учения (Хуаянь, Тяньтай -- "цзяо", учения, а Чань и Цзинту -- созерцательные практики -- "чань"). Пояснение: Чань -- и название школы и термин "дхьяна". Классификация, кстати, традиционно китайская.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## не-Банкэй

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> *В японском дзэн, как я понял, разнообразие методологии во многом утеряно - особенно в Сото .*


Вот этот бы вопрос китайским чаньским мастерам задать..

----------


## Blacklight

Русским языком или...

Путь к освобождению.
Главные сочинения наставника Догэна.
"
Восемь видов освобождения: Свобода, обретаемая в ходе следующих разновидностей медитации: видение всех вещей как есть; устранение привязанностей;  избавление от иллюзий и заюлуждений; видение безграничного космоса; видение безграничного сознания; видение не-субстанциональности чего-либо; обретение состояния, НЕПОДВЛАСТНОГО МЫСЛИ; обретение состояния ПРЕКРАЩЕНИЯ САМАДХИ, при котором останавливается всякая ментальная деятельность.
"

гыыыыы.....

Буйвол - невозмутимый и упорный ученик...

на благо ВЖЧС!

Maha Samaya Sattva!!!!

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, если это - в тему, медитация на синем, желтом, багряно-красном или белом цвете - из традиционных 40 предметов медитации в тхераваде. Насколько я понимаю, это идет еще со времен Будды. И в Махапаринирвана сутре есть место об этом, правда и на русском, и на английском для меня оно не совсем понятное.
Даже в джатаках я встречал место, где какой-то человек, посмотрев на белый зонтик, спонтанно вошел в самадхи "белая полнота" (какое-то такое название там было написано).

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Насколько я понял, г-н Бугаев не принадлежит к линии передачи чань/дзен, а предлагает свою скомпилированную систему.
Если бы Бугаев имел передачу, то он бы указал своего Учителя, как это положено. Впредь, Anugraha, попрошу воздержаться от публикации этого сайта на форуме.

Я так понял есть Тибетский буддизм и не правильный? Очень интересно.
На вопрос о том почему не указанна передача. Это на общее обозрение она не указанна.
Не забывайте, что в некоторых Тантрических линиях о своём Учителе сообщается только ученику (официально принятому ученику) и не кому более. Где Вы там увидели подвох? Учитель Сергея Бугаева (сад-гуру) получил полную передачу как в линии Дзэн так и в линии Тантры. Поэтому Сад-Гуру имел полное право и все основания соединить эти две традиции воедино. Ведь Глава Учения имеет право на это. Так как в своё время Хуэй-нен передал "Знание" не одному человеку, как делали все его Учителя предшественники (28 индийских и 5 чаньских), а более 11 человекам. Которые в свою очередь имели право и основывали свои ветви.
Нельзя что-либо утверждать вот так безапеляционно. Для того, чтоб понять "то" это или "не то" сначала поинтересуйтесь что говорит Сергей Бугаев. "Понимание" видно сразу. Это не скроешь. А кто-то из присутствующих Сергея Бугаева живьём видел? То-то.

----------


## Ersh

В линии Дзен невозможно получить никакую "передачу", из-за которой человек вдруг мог получить право учить Дзену. Поэтому разговоры о каких-то особых передачах, якобы полученных в какой-то "линии дзен" - это ложь.
В Дзен нет никаких "глав учения" - традиция патриаршества была прервана еще Хуэйнэном. Поэтому никакой Сад-Гуру не может никому ничего передавать. Ни один из учителей Дзен не носит титул "гуру".Любой из разбирающихся в дзен знает, что в японском Дзен нет и не может быть тантрических линий, а в китайском чань если и есть, то свои практики, которые нет смысла брать еще где-то. Прошу больше не пропагандировать учение г-на Бугаева. Иначе я Вас отключу без долгих проволочек, Ми_тя.

----------


## Lara

"А кто-то из присутствующих Сергея Бугаева живьём видел? "

 Встречалась с одним из первых его учеников,который пытался построить нечто подобное по Германии.Жалкое зрелище.
Поизучала брошюрки Бугаева.Не интересно.Но сколько "таинственных" недомолвок :Big Grin:  .Мда.


... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ми_тя

В линии Дзен невозможно получить никакую "передачу", из-за которой человек вдруг мог получить право учить Дзену. Поэтому разговоры о каких-то особых передачах, якобы полученных в какой-то "линии дзен" - это ложь.
________________________________

Ещё Будда говорил о передаче от сердца к сердцу. Вне всяких букв и символов.
И после Хуэй-нэна одним из следующих назовём их носителями был Хун-жень. (и все остальные по порядку видел). Я здесь ничего не рекламирую. Никаких ссылок не даю. Ни за что не пропагандирую.
Гуру - это санскритское слово используемое в Тантрической Традиции школы.
Не забывайте, что техники все взяты из Виджняна-бхайрава-тантры. В буддизме их и используют.
Модератор может многое. А моё отключение будет подписью под Вашей неправотой.

Silence - но ведь это не ответ на поставленный вопрос. И брошурки писанны для людей, которые до этого о Буддизме ничего не знают.

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя, Вы мне пожалуйста, условий не ставьте. Тем более таких детских. 
Ученики Хуйнена уже не были патриархами школы Чань. И передача от сердцу к сердцу - это не предмет для дешевых спекуляций. Это не та передача учения, которая существует в Тантре. Если Ваш Бугаев похваляется передачей от сердца к сердцу - это еще один повод подозревать его в пустобрехстве.
Если Вы кроме Бугаева учителей не видели - ваши проблемы.

----------


## Ersh

*Ми_тя* получает 1 предупреждение из 3 возможных за свое сообщение


> В линии Дзен невозможно получить никакую "передачу", из-за которой человек вдруг мог получить право учить Дзену. Поэтому разговоры о каких-то особых передачах, якобы полученных в какой-то "линии дзен" - это ложь.
> ________________________________
> 
> Ещё Будда говорил о передаче от сердца к сердцу. Вне всяких букв и символов.
> И после Хуэй-нэна одним из следующих назовём их носителями был Хун-жень. (и все остальные по порядку видел). Я здесь ничего не рекламирую. Никаких ссылок не даю. Ни за что не пропагандирую.
> Гуру - это санскритское слово используемое в Тантрической Традиции школы.
> Не забывайте, что техники все взяты из Виджняна-бхайрава-тантры. В буддизме их и используют.
> Модератор может многое. А моё отключение будет подписью под Вашей неправотой.
> 
> Silence - но ведь это не ответ на поставленный вопрос. И брошурки писанны для людей, которые до этого о Буддизме ничего не знают.

----------


## Suraj

Ликбез.

По большому секрету скажу вам, что "Виджнянабхаирава тантра" принадлежит к недуальному шайвизму. Известна что эта традиция жива сейчас только в Кашмирском Шайвизме (система Трика). 
К Буддизму никакого отношения не имеет. Зашёл я на упомянутый сайт и диву дался. Особенно порадовала "белая и чёрная тантра".
Если бы последователи не поленились и почитали бы хотя бы общие сведения по различным традициям тантризма, то весь этот таинственный бред приобрёл в их глазах другую окраску.
Ох... вспоминаются учебники научного атеизма, где справедливо утверждалось, что невежество рождает суеверия. А иначе чем суеверием (суентным поверьем) всю эту экликтику и не назовёшь...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Вообще-то 5-й патриарх Хун-Жэнь был учителем Хуй-Нэна.  :Smilie: 

А чтобы не подвергать авторитет опасности со стороны всяких всезнаек, надо стать учителем настолько тайной традиции, чтобы о ней вообще больше никто в мире не знал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Вообще-то 5-й патриарх Хун-Жэнь был учителем Хуй-Нэна. ,,,

Тьфу... Вот блин... И правда ведь...

----------


## Ми_тя

)))))...Дас... Эти имена китайские до сих пор для меня белиберда.
5- й хун-жень, 6-й Хуэй-нен,  (там ещё ученик его на большом собрании доказывал через кого дальше пошла линия, имя по моему Шень-хуэй.)
***
 Обучение не менялось за прошедшее время. Люди остались теми же, и характер обучения сохраняется - все ситуации обучения присутствуют и сейчас. И сейчас есть склоки между учениями, и сейчас различные монахи, учителя оспаривают пальму первенства между собой; и сейчас тем последователям, которые передают истинный дух обучения, постоянно угрожает опасность и они не принимаются официальными последователями. Человек по своей природе остался таков же, ничего не изменилось. И в древности лишь единицы из людей достигали высоких духовных результатов. Как свидетельствуют хроники, на лекциях Хуэйнена присутствовало по десять тысяч монахов. Высоких результатов достигли десять учеников (и то это считается редким достижением). Можно задать вопрос: "А что же делали в этот момент все остальные?
*****
А остальные занимаются тем, что разговаривают про Дзэн.
Ну-ну. Успехов Вам.
На сём и откланяюсь.

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя, присутствовать на лекциях и быть учеником - это две большие разницы. На лекциях Иисуса Христа тоже присутствовали тысячи человек, однако учеников у него было 12.

----------


## Ми_тя

В монастыре тоже были "слушатели"?
1 - наследовал, а что делали все остальные? Правильно Линь-цзы говорил. Они были вешалками для одежды и мешками для риса.

----------


## Lara

" и сейчас тем последователям, которые передают истинный дух обучения, постоянно угрожает опасность и они не принимаются официальными последователями. "

 Последователь не может передать "истинный дух обучения". Последователь это только последователь.
 Расслабьтесь ми_тя,Вам ничего не угрожает :Big Grin:  ,угрожает Вам только ничто,поскольку там исчезнет последователь ми_тя.Бдительности Вам.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя, в монастырь не влезет 10 000 монахов. Откуда у Вас такие сведения только... Почитайте Сутру Помоста - там сказано, сколько у Хуэйнена было учеников, и где и кому он читал наставления.

----------


## Ми_тя

Это всё история. Точного количества нигде нет. Я уже как минимум 5 интерпритаций Сутры помоста нашёл. Разве количество имеет значение? Пусть будет 100. Что делали 90?
Silence
Последователь - нет. Носитель - да (Хранитель).
Есть шикша. Есть дикша.
Передачу через дикшу имеют многие. На словах  посвящение в практику концентрации можно получить в очень многих местах.
Шикша - это прямое введение.
Редкий Мастер может сделать и шикшу и дикшу одновременно.
Про даршан - я пока помолчу.
________________________________

Может поможете мне разобраться в одном историческом факте.
То, что знаю я (пожалуйста заполните пробелы если заметите).
Кто и когда перенёс Буддизм в Тибет.
Кто и с кем оспаривали (спорили) по отношению правильной передачи Учения Будды. (Знаю, что Тибетцы переспорили)
Где можно найти хоть краткие отрывки их беседы?
За ранее спасибо.

----------


## Lara

"Есть шикша. Есть дикша. 
Передачу через дикшу имеют многие. На словах посвящение в практику концентрации можно получить в очень многих местах. 
Шикша - это прямое введение. 
Редкий Мастер может сделать и шикшу и дикшу одновременно. 
Про даршан - я пока помолчу. "

Лучше наверное было бы ,если бы Вы помолчали ,Ми_тя, вопроса не было - кому нужен Ваш ответ?Бдительности,Вам ее явно не хватает.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ми_тя

Silence  :Smilie:

----------


## Ми_тя

Silence
И простите за нескромный и прамой вопрос. Я разве Вас спрашивал молчать мне или говорить? Или я Вам задавал вопрос чего мне не хватает?

----------


## Банзай

В монастыре тоже были "слушатели"? 
1 - наследовал, а что делали все остальные? Правильно Линь-цзы говорил. Они были вешалками для одежды и мешками для риса.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Это сказал Ринзай, а у Вас есть основание так отзываться о достачтимых монахах?
По случаю хочу Вам сообщить, что нарвавшись как-то на сайт Бугаева с трудом сдержал рвотные порывы.
Редкостное censored.
Перечисление его титулов (как не вспомнить "человека без титула"? -))) занимает достаточно большое пространство -)
Эх, лимитирован я в лексике .. жаль иногда.
Полагаю, что этого болтуна можно поствить на одну полку с "местером" сией и прочими  .... эээ .. как бы это ...
.
А вообще, поймал себя на мысли, что радуют трэды, в который принимал участие покойный профессор Торчинов.
Мир Вам, Евгений Алексеевич, нам Вас чень не хватает.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя
В общем резюме - для того, чтобы понять, что за мастер перед Вами - надо самостоятельно изучить основы традиции, которые тот по его словам, преподает. Тогда не будет возникать ситуации, что единственным аргументом для Вас является 5 интерпретаций Сутры, найденные Вами в интернете. В любой из этих интерпретаций - количество учеников Хуэйнэна есть величина постоянная.
Вот Вам ссылка на наиболее полный перевод, сделанный с китайского первоисточника:
http://www.soto-zen.ru/MaslovPomost.htm
Не пользуйтесь интерпретациями :Smilie: 
Про историю возникновения буддизма в Тибете обсуждалось на днях здесь:
http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...&threadid=2643

----------


## Ми_тя

Ersh
Спасибо. Но у Учителя есть Сутра Помоста. 
А вот история... Жаль нет самого разговора между Хэшан Махаяном и Камалашилой.
Хешана у нас в линии нет. (((

----------


## Lara

Видите?

1. Делайте все,что можете делать.
2.Попробуйте взять то,что Вам не хватает.
3.Бдительности.И побольше.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ми_тя

Silence
Опять Вы за старое. если-бы я попросил Вас о том, чтоб Вы мне дали совет, то Ваше высказывание было бы уместным.
Еслибы я не знал что мне делать и спросил у Вас и Вы мне ответили - это было бы уместным. А так получается, что Вы мне приписываете то, что сами же и делаете. В частности то, что я отвечаю не услышав вопроса.
Я у Вас спрашивал? Я задавал Вам хоть один вопрос?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Митя и Ерш, а в чём сыр-бор? Митя вроде бы ничего страшного не заявлял. Человек отстаивает своё воззрение, зачем же сразу дубиной?

----------


## Lara

Видите?

Вы действительно отвечаете не услышав вопроса.Факт.
Бдительности.И побольше.


... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя
Об этом диспуте свидетельствуют только тибетские источники. Подробно этот диспут разбираетсмя у Е. А. Торчинова - "Введение в буддологию". Там не было спора между "тибетским" и "китайским" буддизмом, был спор между разными воззрениями в буддизме

----------


## Ми_тя

Ersh Простите, а можно хоть где-то "это" прочесть?
Эти две разные точки зрения. И в чём их отличие?

----------


## Ersh

Е. А. Торчинов, "Введение в буддологию", СПб.: Санкт-Петербургское философское общество, 2000.
ISBN 5-93597-019-8

----------


## Ми_тя

Ersh
Простите. У нас в городе не нашёл. А в электронном виде нет?

----------


## Ersh

У меня нет...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Некоторые главы есть на сайте Торчинова
http://etor.h1.ru/pub2.html
Глава, где говорится о диспуте
http://etor.h1.ru/budtibet.html
В смысле толкования тех или иных учений у Торчинова далеко не все гладко, но для общего ознакомления с вопросом почитать полезно.

----------


## Shah

Добрый день всем,

У меня в руках небольшая книга на английском, которая издана после встречи в Нью-Йорке в 1998 году Его Святейшества Далай Ламы и Мастера Чань Шэн-Яня. 
Они, в том числе, обсуждали и эту тему.
С основным содержанием встречи можно познакомиться здесь:
http://www.dharmadrum.org/gl/gl.asp?NumID=571
Справа меню для навигации по материалам встречи.

----------


## Won Soeng

Белый монах
Всегда найдет время
Наставить глупцов

 :Embarrassment:  Знал ли Хуэй-нэн, кто именно из его учеников станет мастером?

----------


## Ми_тя

Какая глупость спорить из-за терминов.
А это лучше спрсить у него самого.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В чань нет никаких тантрических практик и основаны чань и тантра на совершенно разных принципах. Тантра основана на принципе чистого и нечистого видения, который отсутствует в чань. Входение в практику тантры возможно только через посвящение в ту или иную мандалу. Ничего подобного в чань нет. Можно говорить лишь о том, что в чаньских и тантрических практиках можно встретить общие элементы, например, визуализацию (именно об этом шла речь в диалоге ЕСДЛ и учителя Шэн-Яня). Но в визуализации как таковой нет ничего сугубо тантрического, как нет ничего сугубо тантрического или сугубо чаньского в успокоении ума и прохождении дхьян. В чаньских текстах (например в трактате Хуй Хая) можно также встретить элементы тантрических доктрин, что неудивительно, поскольку чань и тантрическая школа чжэнь-янь контактировали друг с другом
однако означает вовсе не использование тантрических практик, а лишь приспособление к своим целям тех или иных доктринальных положений и терминологии. Точно также чаньцы использовали даосскую терминологию, однако золотую пилюлю если и выращивали, то исключительно в порядке личной инициативы  :Smilie: . Опять-таки, применение отдельными йогинами методов разных школ вовсе не говорит, что одна школа заимствует практики другой.

В Китае существует школа цигун чаньмигун, которая претендует на синтез чаньской и тантрической (ми-цзяо) линий, но это довольно новое образование, которое можно назвать буддийским лишь с некоторыми оговорками.

Что же касается господина Бугаева, то тантра, учителем которой он себя гордо именует, вообще к буддийской тантре (ваджраяне) никакого отношения не имеет. Г-н Бугаев, чтение чьих многочисленных громких титулов доставило мне несколько минут чистой радости, претендует на держание традиции индуистской тантры (пусть с ним по этому поводу спорят индуисты). А какие-либо контакты школы чань или дзэн с индуистскими учениями вряд ли были возможны ранее двадцатого века.

В чем надо отдать должное г-ну Бугаеву, так это в его вкусе относительно женщин. Девушки, которые от него уходят, как свидетельствует мой опыт, весьма недурны собой и приятны в общении.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Цитата с сервера "Учитель Сергея Бугаева (Сад-Гуру Учения) получил полную передачу Учения в двух древних традициях в Китае и Индии соответственно и положил начало новой ветви Линии. Когда к власти в Китае пришли коммунисты, Он эмигрировал  в Советский Союз для передачи Учения далее на Запад, предвидя дальнейший распад страны и вливание в мировое сообщество. Согласно тантрическим правилам школы, обстоятельства, при которых произошла передача Учения, никогда не разглашаются учеником. Аналогичные обязательства существуют во многих традициях сиддхов."

Вот. У сиддхов так принято. 
Впрочем, я все же не выбираю учителя по имени его учителя. Просто сам Сергей Бугаев, будь он трижды Гуру своим сайтом меня не впечатлил. Однако, без личной встречи ничего определенного сказать нельзя, разве что личная встреча с ним меня почему-то не привлекает. И тут не без однако. Однако я вообще не стремлюсь пообщаться и с учителями, которых почитаю. Вот, до очередных неприятностей доиллюзюсь... "Гром не грянет - мужик не перекрестится". 
А на последок... Я в мастере больше всего честность почитаю. Открытость. Может ученик такой плохой. Но "тайные доктрины" и все из этого вытекающие следствия - не приемлет сердце. Так что сиддхам я в ученики не гожусь.

----------


## Ми_тя

Сад-Гуру - это Учитель Сергея Бугаева. (Учитель Учителя).

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В буддийской тантрической традиции, если человек заявлет, что он тантрический учитель, но при этом не открывает имени своего учителя, это может являться нарушением тантрического обета (_самая_).
В школе чань имя учителя также никогда не скрывалось.

----------


## Ми_тя

И это мне желают внимательности. 
Эх.  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

...показал веер и спросил: "в чем назначение этой вещи"?

Обмахни учителя, если это учитель, или тресни по голове Гуру, если это Гуру. Слишком много коментариев для Дзен-мастера, слишком мало почтения для Учителя Дхармы.

----------


## Ми_тя

Каждый демонстрирует свой уровень.
 :Smilie: 
В том числе и BTR.

----------


## Ersh

*Ми_тя* получает 1 предупреждение из 3 возможных за свое сообщение[quote]Не вникнув в суть Учения Сергея Бугаева (Первого Патриарха Серединного Пути), не стоит заикаться и делать какие либо выводы. Сначала наверное стоит взглянуть то о чём он сам говорит и что "проповедует".

Титулы ему даны сад-Гуру. А не им самим.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *И это мне желают внимательности. 
> Эх. *


Бдительности... Эх.

----------


## Ми_тя

Такое впечатление...........
Тут говорить можно только про Тибетский буддизм?
Тогда как Вы допустили на форуме тему Дзэн?

----------


## Борис

Ми_тя, к тибетской Ваджраяне Бугаев отношения не имеет. Точно так же, как и к Дзэн.

----------


## Ми_тя

С первым согласен на все сто. Вот со вторым........
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя, в дзен принято называть имя своего учителя. Когда кто-то что-то скрывает - это вызывает обоснованные подозрения.

----------


## Ми_тя

Я могу назвать всех до него. (до Учителя моего Учителя). Вы читаете, но не хотите видеть того, что я пишу. 
В некоторых Тантрических Традициях это сообщается только принятому и признанному Учением ученику. Вы таковым не являетесь. Потому это для Вас и скрыто (тайно).
Попробую на пальцах.
Жил-был. "Некто". И пошёл он учиться Дзэну к настоящему Мастеру.
Получив полную передачу у Мастера Дзэн (обретя просветление, природу Будды внутри себя) Решил, что мало, надо развиваться дальше. И пошёл он в Индию (я точно не знаю в Индию-ли). Из-за того, что уже был полный контроль над своим умом Тантрические практики открыли новые горизонты. Получив полную передачу в Тантре стал одновременно Учителем и в Дзэне и в Тантре. (такое тоже бывает, две линии пересеклись в одной точке "в одном человеке").
И передал ОН знание своему ученику. И ученик этот по достижении "того берега" стал в свою очередь сам Учителем.
Я уже на пальцах пояснил. На палочках разбирать?

Большущая прозьба не воспринимать мое сообщение как рекламу.
Не было никаких ссылок, не было названно никаких имён.
Не было приглашения. 
Это ответ на заданный вопрос.

----------


## Ersh

Так у какого мастера Дзен? Мастера Дзен своих имен не скрывают. Не надо про линию тантры - Вы про Дзен хотя бы расскажите.
Это первое. Второе - Вы всерьез считаете, что после обретения Просветления тантрические практики открывают новые горизонты? Разве тантрические практики не ведут к тому же, что и дзенские - к Просветлению?
Так каким образом обрел Просветление Ваш учитель - тантрическим, дзенским или смешанным каким-то? Или он дважды обретал просветление?

----------


## Won Soeng

Добавлю, что "передачи инки" от одного учителя в Дзен мало для того, чтобы быть признанным Мастером Дзен. Нужно еще получить подтверждение у двух других Мастеров. Вот такая это консервативная традиция.
"Варварам" от дзен в принципе вообще никакого подтверждения не надо. Но тогда и не доверять им вправе любой монах или мирянин. 
Так что спорить тут не о чем. Раз Бугаев вне традиции, мой ответ - пусть получит признание. Это не значит, что он не реализован. Это значит, что я не доверяю его учению.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Просветление - это не конец. Это начало нового отрезка на Пути Духовного развития человека.
Каким Путём? Я лично не знаю. Не спрашивал.
А кто сказал, что от одного?
Вы уважаемые забываете про одно.
В инете я тоже насмотрелся на претендующих на традицию. Что такое Традиция.....Это настолько обширная тема, что обговаривать её можно месяцами. Дадите добро - обсудим.
БТР - я разве говорил, что Вы должны доверять моему Учителю? По моему достаточно того, что я ему доверяю.
Почему Вы думаете, что я настолько глуп, что не увидел-бы за 6 лет подвоха? Несоотвецтвия говоримого с деяниями? Про сидхи я умолчу. (а это один из неоспоримых фактов)

Ersh - про дважды обретённое просветление Вы наверное пошутили? Или решили мою грамотность по этому вопросу проверить?

Мой вывод из инетского общения следующий. 
Никогда не торопись делать преждевременные выводы. Лишь прочёв то, что говорит любой из Мастеров. Лишь узнав то о чём он учит - можно делать какие либо выводы. До того будет только слепота. Слепое принятие или слепое отвержение. А слепота сродни фанатизму. И там принимают или отвергают (не имеет значения) что либо не проверив на собственном опыте.

Не нам Уважаемые судить о поступке Хуэй-нэна. Раз он решил, что передачу нужно делать любому, кто готов её воспринять, то так тому и быть.

----------


## Ersh

Ми_тя, как ни странно, Вы старательно уходите от ряда вопросов, которые Вам задают. Тем не менее разговор показывает, что Вы не знаете основ дзенского учения. 
Про Хуэйнена и передачу - передача от сердца к сердцу - это не то, что можно давать или не давать. Это то, что происходит, либо не происходит.

----------


## Ми_тя

Простите. С чего Вы взяли, что я не знаю основ Дзэнского Учения?
Что по Вашему мнению является основой?

----------


## Ersh

Например, Вы не знаете, что является объектом сосредоточения в Дзен, что такое передача в Дзен.

----------


## Ми_тя

Мне трудно сопоставлять термины. Они у нас с Вами разные. Вы под одним словом понимаете одно, я другое.
Может для начала необходимо выроботать умение концентрации.

Мудрость и сосредоточенность возникают одновременно. (источник: Сутра Помоста. Трактат о светильнике и свете).

----------


## GMK

\\Мудрость и сосредоточенность возникают одновременно\\

Как сказал мудрый Ерш, это может произойти, а может и не произойти.

----------


## Ми_тя

А где и когда я утверждал, что это не так?

----------


## Ми_тя

Механизм передачи следующий:
Механизм посвящения:

1. Создание духовной направленности;

2. Передача энергии;

3. Образование единой Линии Знания с Учителями прошлого - преемственность.

Человек находится в круговороте невежества, и для того чтобы перейти на другой уровень понимания, необходимо встретиться с Мудростью, воплощением которой является Учитель.

----------


## Борис

Ох, Ми_тя, ну и каша же ваши взгляды!  :Frown: 

Простите, если что...

----------


## GMK

Ми_тя:

Мудрость в тебе пребывает изначально, не надо искать ее на стороне - это будет чужая мудрость. Осознай свою глупость, это и будет началом твоей мудрости.

----------


## Ми_тя

Борис.
Поясните.
Если это форум, то где ещё я могу получить эти пояснения?

----------


## Борис

Поясняю. 

1) У Вас получается, что кашмирский шиваизм ("тантру") можно смешивать с дзэн.

Как можно смешивать разные религиозные учения? Или тантра дополняет буддизм? Чего не хватает в буддизме, чтоб дополнять его кашмирской тантрой? 

Каждое учение целостно. Можно, конечно, его таковым не считать, но тогда и к нему отношения не иметь.

(Не надо только кивать на надпись в моем профайле. В настоящее время я все-таки чань  :Smilie:  . Да и идет речь в моем случае о двух буддийских традициях)

2)Имя учителя, у которого проходил обучение г-н Бугаев? В чань его не скрывают.

----------


## Ми_тя

Борис
в Виджняна-бхайрава-тантре описанны 112 техник которыми до сих пор пользуются все течения и религии существующие на этой планете.
Поверьте. Если Вы практиковали хоть какую-то технику, то Вы её там найдёте.
Первична была тантра. Буддизм возник после. Шива жил до Будды.
Устал я обьяснять.
Тантра - это всепоглащение и всеприятие.
Точка, дыхание, визуализация и так далее по списку. Там есть всё.

----------


## Ми_тя

В довесок вопрос  к Вам лично...Приватом.

----------


## Ersh

Митя, между делом - Ваш Бугаев дает Прибежище?

----------


## Ми_тя

Вы про ашрая виграха? (если я это правильно написал).
Ученикам - да.

----------


## Ersh

Не, Прибежище - в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> в Виджняна-бхайрава-тантре описанны 112 техник которыми до сих пор пользуются все течения и религии существующие на этой планете. 
> Поверьте. Если Вы практиковали хоть какую-то технику, то Вы её там найдёте.


Уважаемый Митя, Вас обманули. В мире существует намного больше техник, чем описано в Виджнянабхайрава-тантре. Более того, важнейших буддийских методов в этой тантре нет. Вдобавок, ни один из методов этой тантры не только не ведет к просветлению, но даже и к освобождению от страстей. Все эти методы позволяют лишь обрести некоторые временные и обусловленные переживания, которые рассеиваются, как только перестаешь прилагать усилия к их поддержанию. Все это сансара.

Если говорить исторически, то нет никаких оснований датировать Виджнянабхайраватантру добуддийскими временами, а уж тем более говорить о происхождении буддизма от шиваизма. Они основаны на совершенно разных принципах.

А сиддхи не доказательство. У кого их нет?  :Smilie:  При наличии нужной кармы обрести сиддхи может даже тот, кто вообще ничего не практикует.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Ersh - да.

Игорь Берхин -  :Smilie: 
Мало информации. Вы путаете Тантру с чем-то ещё.
Если Вы прекратите прикладывать усилия к поддержанию чего либо. То это обязательно утратите. Не сразу, но утратите обязательно.
Вы правы. Сиддхи могут появляться и у непрактикующих. Но. В Учении в Традиции они используются исключительно для распростронения. А не для каких-то личных, эгоистичных целей.
Это у Вас лично нет никаких оснований датировать Виджнянабхайраватантру добуддийскими временами. Вам это и не нужно. У Вас свой Путь. Эти знания Вам не как не помогут и не повредят.
Вы хоть её (текст) в руках держали? Пусть с чьими-то коментариями. Да хоть с Ошовскими?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Вы путаете Тантру с чем-то ещё.


Да нет, не путаю.




> Если Вы прекратите прикладывать усилия к поддержанию чего либо. То это обязательно утратите. Не сразу, но утратите обязательно.


Вот как раз буддийская практика основана на том, что утратить нельзя.




> Вы хоть её (текст) в руках держали?


В руках не держал  :Smilie:  Она у меня в компьютере в электронном виде  :Smilie:  Приятный текст и некоторые техники действительно можно встретить в разных буддийских традициях. Но с тем же успехом можно говорить об их заимствовании шиваистами из буддизма. Кроме того, до Будды Шакьямуни было еще множество будд, и не исключено, что Шива встретился с остатками их учений.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Игорь Берхин
Древние Тантрические Мастера обычно имели одного, максимум вдое учеников. Отголоски отбора для этого учения можно прочесть у Миларепы. Много человек прошли бы эти испытания? То-то.
Вы именно путаете Тантру с Шиваизмом.
То, до чего дошел Торчинов - не может быть официальным источником. Мне тут называли дату 1 век нашей эры. Это смешно. И неавторитетно. Нельзя опираться на человека, который не является Носителем Традиции. Иметь посвещение в какие либо техники - еще не значит постичь их суть. Тем более претендовать на Авторитетность. Авторитетом в этой области может служить лишь носитель. Но не как не ученый. Торчинов практик, возможно даже ученик, но он не достиг просветления. Этого более чем достаточно.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *
> 
> Вот как раз буддийская практика основана на том, что утратить нельзя.
> *


Утратить можно все и всегда. Есть три вида прерывания.
Ослабление, замутнение и потеря.
Все, что до Совершенной Мудрости - все временно. И концентрация и медитация и самадхи. Только практикуя все три одновременно можно дойти до того берега. 
*******
(с)"Концентрация - направленность ума на один объект.
Медитация - состояние отсутствия мыслей и последующих за этим тишины, умиротворенности, ясности сознания и различения причин.
Самадхи - пребывание в Великом.

Без концентрации медитация бесформенна и не имеет цели.


Без концентрации и медитации самадхи кратковременно и никуда не ведет.

Без самадхи концентрация и медитация не будут продвижением.

Только все три вместе дают полное окончательное освобождение."

----------


## Борис

Лихо у вас, Ми_тя, получается... У Бугаева, похоже, тоже.

Но если такие разногласия с Дхармой Будды, то к чему Вам с ним на нее претендовать?

----------


## Ми_тя

Где и в чём именно? В каком месте? Разногласия? Конкретно и точно.

----------


## До

Причем тут Торчинов, Митя?

---

Забавны сектанты когда они выходят в мир, а он оказывается вовсе не такой квадратный как им говорили.

---

Небыло никаких испытаний-отбора Марпой Миларепы. Вы невнимательно читали. Что "то-то"? Те испытания которые вы имеете ввиду относились вовсе не к отбору, а к чему-то другому. Событиями которые не относились к отбору иллюстрировать отбор или глупо или преступно, Митя.
Что за любовь к официальным источникам?
Вполне могут историки делать суждения о датировке чего-либо. И оснований доверять им гораздо больше чем многим носителям традиции. Почему? Благодаря научному подходу. Хотя бы потому, что они не утверждают абсолют своего знания, а ограничивают его основаниями. М*о*жно опираться в вопросах истории на историков. Нипричем тут посвящения в техники и проникновение в суть в вопросе исторических датировок. Вы Митя путаете X и Y.
Вот вы дальше пишите: "Это у Вас лично нет никаких оснований датировать Виджнянабхайраватантру добуддийскими временами. Вам это и не нужно."
Вам что _нужно_ датировать Виджнянабхайраватантру добуддийскими временами? Разве это беспристрастный исторический критерий? То что вам _нужно_ датировать ее добуддийскими временами и т.д.
Вот вы дальше пишите: "Устал я обьяснять."
Мы то можем подумать, что вы стараетесь ради Истины, а вы бац..
Вот вы пишите "Первична была тантра. Буддизм возник после."
Это тоже не критерий ничего. Можно сказать, что сансара была и до прихода Будды.
Вот вы дальше пишите: "Попробую на пальцах."
Что вы так нервничаете то, в самом деле?

----------


## Борис

//Где и в чём именно? В каком месте? Разногласия? Конкретно и точно.//

Да хотя бы в правилах о том, можно или нет называть имя учителя.

Плюс еще: с чего Вы взяли, что буддисты согласятся с тем, что все их практики - из Виджнянабхайрава-тантры?

Мало?  :Wink: 

По-моему, даже много.  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Борис.
Как будто их будет кто-то спрашивать.
От того, что они не согласятся с тем, что есть солнце разве оно пропадёт? Или светить перестанет?
Любой Патриарх (глава Учения) имеет полное право на дополнение и улучшение. Так было на протяжении всей истории. Когда-то подходило "тыняться" по округе с протянутой рукой. И люди бросали в чашу для подаяний. Так было до тех пор, пока ДАОСИНЬ не привёл Учение  на самоокупаемость.
Техники? Это лишь кастыли. Научишься ходить - их отбросишь.

----------


## Борис

//Как будто их будет кто-то спрашивать. //

МИТЯ!!!!!

Но ведь этим Вы себя ставите вне буддизма!

----------


## Ми_тя

Чем именно? Тем, что признаю, что техники используемые буддистами для продвижения по Пути являются Тантрическими и древними?
Точка - одна из самых древних техник. Позволяет накопить огромнейшее количество энергии за короткий промежуток времени.  
Дыхание - тоже тантрическая техника - позволят по мимо накопления энергии развить чувствительность.
Визуализация - позволят развить навык удержания образа. (это сложная техника). 
Все техники по своей сути направленны только к одному и тому же. К наработке навыка концентрации. При приобретении которого, человеку становиться ясно что же такое концентрация вообще.
Эх..... Я не могу говорить, что понял Буддизм. Но если Вам верить и следовать тому представлению, которое сложилось у Вас о Буддизме, то ДА!!!! К Вашему представлению о Буддизме я не пренадлежу.
Кто из нас прав, а кто нет? Прав будет только тот, кто достигнет Буддовости внутри себя. Другого критерия нет и быть не может.

----------


## Борис

//К Вашему представлению о Буддизме я не пренадлежу. //

А Вы СВОЕ представление о нем на основе чего строите? Явно не на основе аутентичных буддийских наставлений!

//Кто из нас прав, а кто нет? Прав будет только тот, кто достигнет Буддовости внутри себя. //

Это точно! Вот только как Вы можете искать что-то вне буддийской традиции, если благодаря ей Вы и узнаете об этом "что-то"?...

----------


## Ми_тя

Кто Вам сказал, что я строю представление не на основе аутентичных буддийских наставлений?
Где я это указал? В каких словах? Откуда Вы вообще взяли из чего я строю своё представление?
Вы до сих пор думаете, что линия только одна. После Хуэй-нена их стало как минимум 11. И все являются Настоящими, Авторитетными и Традициями. Одни ветви угасали, другие в свою очередь, давали свои ответвления. 
Единственным критерием сейчас является непрерывная цепь ученической приемственности. Мало того, каждый "стоящий" в этой цепи - является Авторитетом в вопросах духовного развития человека. Почему? Потому, что каждый достигший ученик по признанию его "достижения" Учителем, являлся носителем. В Авторитетных Традициях эта цепь не прерывалась не на секунду.
Мои знания Буддизма отличны от Ваших. Ваш Учитель (если таковой имеется) выбрал такой-то метод изложения "материала". И имеет на это полное право. Мой Учитель - выбрал иной метод изложения. Но в сути они одинаковы. Не розняться они вообще никак.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Митя: Механизм передачи следующий: 
Механизм посвящения: 
1. Создание духовной направленности; 
2. Передача энергии; 
3. Образование единой Линии Знания с Учителями прошлого - преемственность. 

В буддизме:
1. Зарождение намерения просветления на БВЖС
2. Передача семени Ума. (Рулевого Энергии)
3. Объединение Ума с Умом учителя.

Митя, Вы очень любите состояние Энергичности? 
Вот и душа вашего учителя, облада в Бардо ясностью выбрала почему-то род БУГАЕВЫХ, а не Просветлеевых.

У Вас тоже ясности вроде достаточно...
Интересно...  Митя... Какая у Вас фамилия?
 :Wink:

----------


## Ми_тя

Меня абсолютно не интересует Ваша оценка кого либо.

Ваши сравнения по пунктам - это только всё подтверждает. 
Мы не понимаем друг-друга. Из-за разного понимания под разными терминами.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Вот вот, Митя, разберитесь с терминами, а еще лучше природой своего понимания - разумом.
Вам кажется, что я не могу понять Вас в Ваших терминах.
Однако Ваше раздражение указывает на обратное...
 :Wink: 

>Поступай правильно.
Может лучше научиться для начала Славить Правильно у   ПравоСлавных, а потом уж куда-то поступать?
 :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Дорогой Ми_тя, а Вам не кажется, что если Вы как-то по-своему понимаете буддийские термины - то это значит, что Вам под соусом буддизма скармливают что-то другое?

----------


## Ми_тя

Нет Ersh, не кажется. Всё из-за неточности переводов и его обильного разнообразия.
Сложный санскрит - это язык понятий. А его пытаются переводить буквально. Ничего мне не кормят. Я сам хочу и ем. Не захочу - есть не буду. Никаких противоречий до сих пор не нашёл. Всё то, о чём мне говорили ни как не отличимо по сути от древних текстов. Просто более адаптированно для нас, для людей живущих и говорящих на русском. Людей, что выполняют свои общественные обязанности и вместе с тем хотят духовно развиваться.
****

BODHIPBAHA. Раз я учусь в этой Традиции, то и термины должен усваивать этой Традиции. Иначе будет такая путаница, что разобраться будет очень тяжело.
У Вас в традиции написанно Гуру-йога. Вы знаете, для того, чтоб этим заниматься люди в монастырях по 12 лет изучали эту йогу. Для того лишь чтоб понять как необходимо относиться к Гуру.
В тексте (который распростроняется только внутри Учения) в первых строках написанно. "Данный текст Вы получаете точно в том же виде, что и был передан мне моим Гуру."
****
Вот Вам и разница понятий и терминов. Природа моего понимания - это Истинная Природа Будды. Каждое живое существо обладает им изначально.
А Вы "это" разумом называете.
К православным мне ходить не зачем. Пусть они занимаются своим делом, а я буду своим.

----------


## Ersh

Чаньские тексты на санскрите? Свежо... Санскрит - язык понятий? Тоже свежо... А кто Вам объясняет, что значит то или иное понятие?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Удивительная липа. Как на такое можно купиться ? Сайт Бугаева вызвал веселье. Хотя если серьезно, то финансовая пирамида не кислая и за промывку мозгов еще баблос отстегнуть надо. "Чудесные тайны" на аудио/видео, таинственные посвящения конечно стоят того  :Smilie: 

Ми_тя, под ярлыком тантры на западе уже 60 лет продают всякое. Но чань зря затронули, тем более если с предметом не знакомы.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *Сложный санскрит - это язык понятий.*


Митя, т.е. Вы владеете санскритом или только умеете общаться по понятиям?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Немножко в сторону от непосредственного предмета разговора  :Smilie: 

У нас в Донецке есть несколько "великих буддийских учителей". Так сказать, ригдзины нашего городка. Как-то я был свидетелем (и переводчиком) встречи самого главного ригдзина с заезжей американской буддийской монахиней Тубтен Чодрон. Он неосмотрительно ляпнул, что практикует ваджраяну. Ну а она по простоте душевной начала пытать, кто же его учитель. Это было зрелище! Бедолагу-ригдзина крючило и плющило, когда он, словно Чехов по капле раба, выдавливал из себя заветное имя. А она прицепилась, как бультерьер, и нет, чтобы сострадание проявить, но таки добилась своего. Потому как народу кругом много было (ученики ригдзиновы) и отступать ему было некуда. Представляете всеобщее разочарование, когда великий гуру, который по легендам сызмальства учился чуть ли не в самом Тибете, наконец проскрипел сквозь зубы имя своего учителя. Думате какой-нибудь Кро-ши Ба-тон, Вынь Су Хим или Паршивананда? Нет. Петренко. Вот такой конфуз, однако вышел.  :Smilie: 

Вообще наблюдать общение ригдзинов нашего городка с настоящими традиционными учителями или даже просто с людьми, проведшими много лет в настоящей традиции, сплошное удовольствие. Слишком уж все очевидно становится. Они ждут подтверждения своего величия, а вместо этого получают то же самое обхождение, что и прочие простые смертные. Расстраиваются страшно. Посмотрел я на это все и решил сам ригдзином не становиться, хотя надежды подавал.  :Smilie: 

Иногда ригдзины даже на ретриты приезжают. Со свитой учеников конечно. Так сказать, сапаривара. Умора. Кому-то ученики прилюдно поклоны бьют задом к настоящему учителю. Кто-то полномочий на передачу испрашивает. Кто просто суетится и сказать ничего не может. А потом ригдзины приезжают домой и начинают передачи раздавать. Преимущественно женщинам, конечно. В разные врата. В верхние дыхательные и в нижние пихательные. Тантра, говорят. А где тантра, там и манда(ла).  :Smilie:  Девушки чаще и без посвящения согласны, но ригдзинам как-то несолидно  :Smilie:  Причем забавно, что у всех ригдзинов схема одна и та же. Некоторые даже на ретриты не ездят, а из дхармакаи все прямиком получают.

А еще прикольно наблюдать ригдзинские междусобойчики. Отношения ригдзинов меняются от вооруженного нейтралитета до обоюдного аналолизания и взаимопрославления. Впрочем, кулуарные высказывания ригдзинов о ригдзинах, это отдельная тема  :Smilie: 

Вот такая у ригдзинов судьба. Нелегкая, но очень красивая.  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011), Леонид Ш (29.04.2010)

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Игорь, да вы Поэт-Прозаик!  :Smilie:   :Cool:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Про каких еще про заек?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *Про каких еще про заек? *


Видимо про ригдзиновых заек  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

\\\Нет. Петренко.\\\\
Эх, а ведь придет то времечко, придет, придет желанное, когда появятся на Руси святой свои Учителя истинные...
Когда мужик из Путь-к-себе не Сию окаянного, и не Мулдаша глупого...

----------


## Борис

Ми_тя, да не Вы ли подгоняли буддизм под кашмирскую тантру??????

----------


## Борис

Игорь!  :Smilie: 

Ерш: Твоими бы устами...

Как в свое время Умка писал:

Но сможет собственных Догенов 
и быстрых разумом Риндзаев 
Российская земля рождать!
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ми_тя

Дас. Полемики много. Тогда вопрос ко всем. Дословно что означает ЧАНЬ? Первоначальное (полное название) и далее вплоть до русского? Желательно каждый, кто ко мне обращался на этом форуме. Можно ведь и докопаться таки.

----------


## Ми_тя

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ersh_ 
> *Чаньские тексты на санскрите?*


Скопируйте и покажите мне фразу где я написал, что есть чаньские тексты на санскрите.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Скопируйте и покажите мне фразу где я написал, что есть чаньские тексты на санскрите.
Перевожу для умников:

Митя, твой светлый УМ очень недоволен проконцептуализированной  клеткой твоего изворотливого разума, желающего эгоистичной логикой контролировать любые его сострадательные имульсы-намерения.

Митя, брат, плюй на всех советчиков и становись таки сердечным человеком!
 :Wink:

----------


## Ми_тя

> _Первоначальное сообщение от BODHIPBAHA_ 
> *
> 
> Митя, твой светлый УМ очень недоволен проконцептуализированной  клеткой твоего изворотливого разума, желающего эгоистичной логикой контролировать любые его сострадательные имульсы-намерения.
> 
> *


Я так понял - это была "пудра для мозгов". Не пудрите мне их плиз.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>>Митя, брат, плюй на всех советчиков и становись таки сердечным человеком! 
>Я так понял - это была "пудра для мозгов". 
Да гореть мне в адах вечность Мить, если я не желал тебе счастья в этих словах.

Ну хоть первую часть совета ты услышал - плюнул в свой Ум и то хорошо... 
Может когда-нибудь и поймешь во что плюнул...
 :Wink: 
;(
С уважением к героической самсарной глупости разума
Твой Ум, 
ежесекундно воплащающийся в объекты твоего внимания.

----------


## Ersh

///Нет Ersh, не кажется. Всё из-за неточности переводов и его обильного разнообразия. 
Сложный санскрит - это язык понятий. А его пытаются переводить буквально///
Тема топика - тантрические практики в Чань. Форум на котором все происходит - Дзен (Чань).
Разговоры про какую-то другую тантру здесь оффтопик. Считать что Чань это тантра - абсолютное незнание чань. Переводитьь "чань" или "дзен" на санскрит, и считать, что получится шиваитская тантра - ...свежо.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Дословно что означает ЧАНЬ? Первоначальное (полное название) и далее вплоть до русского? Желательно каждый, кто ко мне обращался на этом форуме. Можно ведь и докопаться таки.


Извольте-с, сударь. Слово чань является сокращением от слова чань-на. Таким образом китайцы записали иероглифами слово дхьяна, которое попросту означает медитацию. Ко времени прихода Бодхидхармы в Китай монахи преимущественно занимались разнообразной религиозной деятельностью, а медитации посвящали не так много времени. Бодхидхарма начал учить их медитации. Поэтому его учение и назвали школой медитации (чань-цзун) в противоположность люй-цзун - школе Винаи. А "дзэн" это уже японские попытки произнести "чань".  :Smilie: 
Митя, у Вас имеется иная версия?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ми_тя

Нет Игорь. Именно эта.
В дополнение могу сказать. Дхьяна, Чань-на, Чань, Дзэн - всё это школа медитации.
Ёрш. Всё-то правильно. Но я нигде не сказал, что чань - это тантра. Но в чань используют техники. Тантрические техники.

----------


## PampKin Head

Помнится в Китае школы, где пользовали Тантру, назывались не Чань... Был такой Кукай и прочие... Но в какой-то момент центральное правительство начало бороться с "паразитирующими на трудовом народе"... И токмо монастыри Чань не попали под эту категорию, потому что монахи трудились на земле.... Постепенно остальные представители перебрались под крышу монастырей Чань и поэтому, впоследствии, в чаньских местах можно было встретить и прочих граждан.... Думаю, отсюда "растут ноги" про тантрийские техники в Чань....

+ Шри Сингха, помнится, провёл весьма много времени вне Индии...
 :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Митя, может Вы наконец раскроете нам страшную тайну, какие же именно техники чань заимствовал из тантры и кто именно и когда произвел это заимствование и начал использовать тантрические техники в чань?

----------


## Ми_тя

Вот те раз -  :Frown: 
Говорили, говорили. 
Оказывается люди от меня каких-то имён ждут. Дас. Я думал практика главное.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *Вот те раз - 
> Говорили, говорили. 
> Оказывается люди от меня каких-то имён ждут. Дас. Я думал практика главное.*


 Митя, мы как раз и хотим получить ответ на вопрос, а что же это за практика такая?
Вот, например, есть такая практика: биться лбом о стену. Для этой практики тоже нужно множество тайных посвящений, иначе работать не будет!
Я уполномочен давать передачу на эту практику. Однако кому попало я давать не могу.
Может быть, у нас с Вашими учителями одна линия передачи?

----------


## Ми_тя

Шаман, всё может быть. Я не знаю.
Практика? Практика в повседневной жизни и есть настоящая практика. 
Начинают с сидячих (тепличных условий). Далее переносят в жизнь.
Когда человек сидит и молчит (говоря после, что занимался) по нему, по его внешним признакам определить нельзя. Он в это время усердно выполнял технику или летал в облаках. Но вот когда встанет.... Тут-то и видно.

****
Уж не знаю что и сказать. Мне Учитель всегда говорил, не пытаться оценивать людей. Не отзываться никак о других Мастерах. Всегда можешь ошибиться. Всегда может оказаться, что этот мастер - тоже Мастер.
Но только войдя и зарегистрируясь на этом форуме я тут же обнаруживаю обсуждение моего Учителя. Да при том так, как буд-то хоть кто-то удосужился с ним просто поговорить. Не то, что прочесть то, что он написал.
И это позволяют себе буддисты? Чем они тогда отличаются от прочих? Мастер говорил, что буддисты в большинстве случаев разбираются в других конфессиях гораздо лучше, чем сами представители этих конфессий.
Правила форума написанны грамотно. Но так, что если у кого-то оличная точка зрения - он белая ворона. Мало того, пресекаются сразу. Ну и ладненько. Я к этому форуму не привязан. Как пришёл, так и уйду. Оставшиеся могут спокойно заниматься лицемерием.

----------


## Shah

Ми_тя,
Привязанность к непривязанности, тоже не слабая привязанность  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Да не обижайтесь Митя. Что вы в самом деле.

----------


## Ми_тя

Шах, потому я ещё здесь.

----------


## Ми_тя

До1 в Гуру йоге написанно. Защищай слово Учителя. Это был единственный мотив.

----------


## Борис

М-да, Ми_тя...

----------


## Ми_тя

И что сие означает?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> в Гуру йоге написанно. Защищай слово Учителя. Это был единственный мотив.


Ну так защищайте. А то Вы становитесь в позу и съезжаете с разговора. Вам задан прямой конкретный вопрос.
*Кто именно перенял тантрические техники и принес их в чань? Имя это человека, когда он жил, у кого учился тантре, какие именно техники он перенял.*
Если знате, отвечайте. Если не знаете, спросите у г-на Бугаева. Если он тоже не сможет ответить, значит он за базар не отвечает.

----------


## Банзай

Понятное дело - кто не с Вами, тот лицемер.
Где-то я уже это слышал ..
А Бугаев даааа .. званий больше, чем у Брежнева цацок, крут, крут ..

----------


## Won Soeng

Ми_тя, приношу свои извинения, если мои слова Вами были восприняты как оскорбление Вашего учителя. Искренне хочу признаться, что не имею в намерениях как-либо его оскорбить или унизить. Возможно вопросы прояснения линии преемственности переросли во что-то оппозиционное. Хотя я пока и не обещал не допускать клеветы на Три Драгоценности,  я склонен весьма их почитать, как бы они не выражались.

----------


## Ми_тя

BTR -  :Smilie: 
****

Игорь Берхин
Я лично, точно не знаю, но спрошу. Я не  могу понять сам мотив Вашего возмущения? Вы знаете много о буддизме, но далеко не всё. Техники используемые в чань - это тантрические техники. Но эти техники используются и в христианстве и в исламе.
Поговорите с Кришнаидами. Они Вас за Традицию вообще не будут считать. Так как опираются на Веды. А там на этот вопрос чётко всё сказанно. По Ведам может быть только три линии. Точно не помню которые, но в них есть Линия Шивы.
Повторяю лично для Вас. Шиваизм и Тантра имеют между собой общее так-же как солнце и цветок. Солнце - это Тантра. А всё, что вырастает под ним - это цветы. 
Опять же вся информация по Тантре у Вас от куда? Неужели Вы действительно думаете, что информация может передаваться только в печатном виде?
Раз Вас так сильно интересует Тантра и её истоки то потрудитесь найти организацию которая   в сорок шестой раз пытается восстановить стены этого монастыря.
В известном сборнике притч - "Железная флейта" упоминается о Тэттрее, как о самом состоянии Дзен. Один из Мастеров сказал: "Мы приходим в Тэттрей, в его воротах сидит сам Самантабхадра". Самантабхадра - это само воплощение Тантры, воплощение Истины.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

2Берхину. 

Игорь, вам ли не знать, что любая практика по трансформации сознания может считаться тантрической  :Smilie: 


_Вступите в самадхи зеленого, желтого, красного или белого; 
представляйте, что ваше тело то испускает сияние, то вбирает его в себя; 

созерцайте телесные признаки Татхагаты; используйте и другие многочисленные способы практики посредством трансформации сознания. 

Если вы созерцаете такие объекты, концентрируйте на них ваше сознание, но не привязывайтесь к ним. Все они пустые проявления_

----------


## PampKin Head

Митя... А что Вы подразумеваете под словом Тантра? И каков источник Ваших знаний о Тантре? 

Самантабхадра - был ведь и Бодхисаттва такой , к Учениям Тантр отношение имеющий весьма косвенное!\

Была такая песня про "Гуру из Бобруйска...".... С такими, однозначно, можно изучать что угодно... Но зачем говорить что это Чань/Тантра/Буддизм? Дело Белых Лам Востоковых и Рампов цветёт и пахнет!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Алексей Заречный_ 
> *2Берхину. 
> 
> Игорь, вам ли не знать, что любая практика по трансформации сознания может считаться тантрической 
> 
> *


Однако, регулярное употребление алкоголя тогда тоже можно считать Тантрой!!!

----------


## Ersh

///Техники используемые в чань - это тантрические техники. Но эти техники используются и в христианстве и в исламе. ///
Так какие по-Вашему, Ми_тя тантрические практики используются в Чань? Ну скажите, не бойтесь, или мне персональное сообщение пришлите чтобы это не было нарушением самайи.
///"Мы приходим в Тэттрей, в его воротах сидит сам Самантабхадра". Самантабхадра - это само воплощение Тантры, воплощение Истины.///
Ну сидит и сидит, есть такая сутра бодхисаттвы Самантабхадры в китайском буддизме - только там нет ни о каких тантрических практиках. См. Торчинов Е. А. "Избранные сутры китайского буддизма".

----------


## Ми_тя

Уважаемые господа Буддисты.
ЧАНЬ -- ЭТО  НЕ  ТАНТРА!!!!!!!!!!!!
В чань используют Тантрические техники. Но это не означает, что теперь христианство стало Тантрой.
Тантра - это всепоглощение и всепринятие. Она гораздо глубже, гораздо многограннее.
Про Тантру я больше говорить не буду. Коверкаете мои слова как Вам самим вздумается. Я говорю только то, что говорю. Додумываете Вы сами.
****
Ersh - Вы разве не знаете, что в сутрах не даётся даже текстура техники? Техника должна получаться только от имеющего право на её передачу. С соблюдением трёх условий передачи. Потому и опираясь на это правило не один составитель сутры не писал (описывал) технику в сутрах.
Что есть сутра? Говорят сутра - это слова сказанные самим Буддой. Это сколько он должен был прожить, чтоб столько написать? Потому сутрой считается то, что сказал человек достигший состояния Будды.
Торчинов - это учёный. Но он не достиг состояния Будды. Потому ссылаться на него не имеет смысла. Он и сотую часть не "перелопатил" того, что имеется. Но делает величайшую работу. За что ему низкий поклон.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *Уважаемые господа Буддисты.
> ЧАНЬ -- ЭТО  НЕ  ТАНТРА!!!!!!!!!!!!
> В чань используют Тантрические техники. Но это не означает, что теперь христианство стало Тантрой.
> Тантра - это всепоглощение и всепринятие. Она гораздо глубже, гораздо многограннее.
> Про Тантру я больше говорить не буду. Коверкаете мои слова как Вам самим вздумается. Я говорю только то, что говорю. Додумываете Вы сами.
> *


Так каков у вас источник информации о практиках Чань и о том, что они - тантрические? Так откуда у вас такое определение Тантры? Откройтесь нам... Мы жаждем таинств...

----------


## Ми_тя

Из линии. Непрерывной линии ученической преемственности. От туда, где знание передается от реализованного Мастера к реализованному ученику. От представителя этой линии. От моего Учителя.

----------


## PampKin Head

[пляшет от восторга, взметнув руки в небо]

*Что за линия?!!!*  Какова линия приемственности?!!!
Имена, имена давай... Желательно учителя и учителя учителя и учителя учителя учителя....




> От туда, где знание передается от реализованного Мастера к реализованному ученику


И *что можно передать* реализованному ученику ?

----------


## Ми_тя

Я  спрошу имею ли право на указание линии. По крайней мере могу дать выборочно имена по любому счёту начиная с Будды до Хуэй-нена. Далее линии разветвились. Я учусь у Учителя который принадлежит к линии, которую продолжил после Хуэй-нена седьмой Патриарх чань - Шеньхуэй. Следующим был Нань Юэ Хуайчжан. Далее не имею право говорить, соблюдая правила ученической приемственности. 
У Учителя есть "древо". Кто и за кем был по порядку. Всё. На эту тему я больше не слова не скажу. Тот, кто знает что это такое - меня поймёт. Кто не знает, пусть потрудиться узнать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *Я  спрошу имею ли право на указание линии. По крайней мере могу дать выборочно имена по любому счёту начиная с Будды до Хуэй-нена. Далее линии разветвились. Я учусь у Учителя который принадлежит к линии, которую продолжил после Хуэй-нена седьмой Патриарх чань - Шеньхуэй. Следующим был Нань Юэ Хуайчжан. Далее не имею право говорить, соблюдая правила ученической приемственности.*


Вы просто последних четырёх укажите... Думаю там видно и будет... 

Про "от Будды до шестого" мы в курсе... Это в любой книжке может прочесть "любой реализованный Мастер" с 3-мя начальными классами любой советской школы, да и далее - не вопрос... 

И к чему такая секретность?

----------


## Ми_тя

PampKin Head
Не дам. Лично для Вас повторяться в который раз не стану почему. Хотите узнать? Спросите у Учителя.
Я не виноват в том, что в линии Тантры имя Учителя сообщается только официально признанному линией ученику. Вы таковым не являетесь. Уж не обезсудьте. Правила не нами писаны, не нам их и нарушать. Если бы все знали все имена, как бы Вы отличили Авторитетную Традицию, от тех, кто хочет ей стать?

----------


## PampKin Head

У "реализованного"?

А такой ответ и ожидался!!!

В таких темах так быть и должно... Ежели открыть, то может реализация и не окажется Реализацией вовсе...

Не хочу "оскорблять религиозные чуства верующих", но жизнь - она драгоценна, и, может стацца, будет "мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы"...

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Амритавиграха

Ми_тя, скажите мне, я никому не расскажу. :Wink:

----------


## Ми_тя

Махабхарата
Это не везкая причина. Недотягивает до ученика официально признанного Учением и Линией.

----------


## PampKin Head

[запрет касается тайного имени, полученного при тантрическом посвещении ] Так тайного имени никто и не просил! Или у Ваших учителей нет простых гражданских паспортов? Как они пользуются железнодорожным/воздушным транспортом? Левитируют? Значит таможенник на границе  и женщина в ж/д кассе имеют право знать, а остальные - нет?
Чесно говоря, меня не интересует их "Вынь Су Хим" и прочее... Более интересно, как мама звала и какова фамилия папы...

 :Wink:

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *У "реализованного"?
> 
> А такой ответ и ожидался!!!
> 
> В таких темах так быть и должно... Ежели открыть, то может реализация и не окажется Реализацией вовсе...
> 
> Не хочу "оскорблять религиозные чуства верующих", но жизнь - она драгоценна, и, может стацца, будет "мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы"...
> *


А Вы представьте себе только какую карму только что заработали если окажется наоборот?
 :Confused:  
Интересно как у Вас и на сколько кальп отрабатывается оскорбление и принижение Учителя.
Вы наверное думаете, что титулы и имена он сам себе дал? 
Нет они даны Сад-Гуру Учения. Как и положенно в Авторитетной Традиции.

----------


## PampKin Head

Парень... а ты не размышляешь на тему, *куда* идут ученики всевозможных СамоСад-Гуру? Ступают они, однако, дорогой Сёко Асахары и прочих... 

И какую карму обретает махаянист, который, полагая, что столкнулся с таковыми, не сделает активной попытки помочь? Ответ прост - испаганивание Обета Бодхисаттвы...

З.Ы. Так нет у ваших учителей общегражданских паспортов?

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ми_тя

Учитель обетов не нарушал.
Сёко Асахара позволил в регионах утвердиться самоуправлению.
Наш Учитель сам руководит Учением. Без его ведома не делается ничего, что могло бы повлечь нежелательные последствия.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Заречный:



> Игорь, вам ли не знать, что любая практика по трансформации сознания может считаться тантрической


Мне ли не знать, Алексей, что далеко не любая практика трансформации сознания является тантрической, а только та, которая использует принцип чистого видения и основана на знании того, что такое ваджра. Этот вопрос уже обсуждался в начале треда и эту цитату в данном треде уже приводил Бодхичен.
Любая практика, связанная с намерением и усилием, трансформирует сознание. Так что если Вы все, что трансформирует сознание, считаете тантрой, стало быть Вы с Митей единомышленики. :Smilie: 


Митя:



> Ersh - Вы разве не знаете, что в сутрах не даётся даже текстура техники?


Конечно, откуда же Ершу это знать, если это неправда.  :Smilie:  Митя, почитайте сутры. Хотя бы ту же Махасатипаттхану найдите на сайте Ассаджи. Там детальнейшим образом описываются самые разные техники.




> Техника должна получаться только от имеющего право на её передачу.


К техникам сутрических школ, в частности чань, это никоим образом не относится. Их можно даже по книгам изучать. Снова неправда Ваша.




> Говорят сутра - это слова сказанные самим Буддой. Это сколько он должен был прожить, чтоб столько написать?


Именно сказанные, а не написанные. Если Вы посчитаете, сколько страниц займет сказанное человеком на протяжении сорока пяти лет (столько времени проповедовал Будда) хотя бы по два часа в день, то окажется, что все буддийские сутры вместе по объему в несколько раз меньше этого количества. Так что Вы снова повторяете чужие слова, не задумываясь об их достоверности.




> Повторяю лично для Вас. Шиваизм и Тантра имеют между собой общее так-же как солнце и цветок. Солнце - это Тантра. А всё, что вырастает под ним - это цветы.


Как интересно! А кто же тогда был первым тантристом, если не Шива?


Ersh:



> Ну скажите, не бойтесь, или мне персональное сообщение пришлите чтобы это не было нарушением самайи.


Хитренький Ерш!

Я догадываюсь, какую тантрическую технику используют буддисты, христиане и мусульмане (иудеи, пользуясь своим особым положением, видимо все-таки не используют). Это дыхание! Да, господа. До того, как пять или шесть тысяч лет назад появилась Тантра, дышать никто не умел (кроме иудеев, конечно, но они естественно ото всех это дело скрывали в силу природной вредности, и неважно, что в то время их не существовало :Smilie: ). Как дело было до того, как все научились дышать, это страшная тайна, которую простым смертным не сообщают. Однако в Днепропетровске есть тантрист, который за сравнительно небольшие деньги может этому научить.  :Smilie:  Видите, что творится на востоке Украины! Сугубо эзотеричесое место. Даже крымское массовое эзотерическое помешательство не сравнится. Кстати, из Крыма одного тантрического гуру уже поперли под угрозой судебного разбирательства.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Учитель обетов не нарушал. 
> Сёко Асахара позволил в регионах утвердиться самоуправлению. 
> Наш Учитель сам руководит Учением. Без его ведома не делается ничего, что могло бы повлечь нежелательные последствия.


Вот!!! Мне кажется, что именно сейчас и были произнесены заветные слова. Кто учился чань (в Японии дзэн), а потом за дальнейшим просветлением отправился в Индию и начал проповедовать тантро-буддийскую смесь? С кем можно было встретиться не покидая пределов великой и могучей Родины? Сёко Асахара.

----------


## Ми_тя

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> *
> 
> Митя:
> Конечно, откуда же Ершу это знать, если это неправда.  Митя, почитайте сутры. Хотя бы ту же Махасатипаттхану найдите на сайте Ассаджи. Там детальнейшим образом описываются самые разные техники.
> 
> К техникам сутрических школ, в частности чань, это никоим образом не относится. Их можно даже по книгам изучать. Снова неправда Ваша.
> *


Я не ослышался? Вы говорите, что чань - это сутрическая школа?

----------


## Ми_тя

Ну уж точно не Сёко Асахара. Сёко Асахара был китаец?

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *
> 
> Я не ослышался? Вы говорите, что чань - это сутрическая школа?*


Базирующаяся на Сутрах Махаяны [в первую очередь]....

Нагарджуна - кстати, Митя, глянь Линию Приемственности от Будды до шестого ....

З.Ы. Митя... так есть паспорта или нет у учителей, и что в них написано?

Короче... Солнце - оно квадратное... А квадратное -  потому, что сказал Сад-Гуру... А Сад-Гуру - не Огород-Гуру, потому что ему сказал об этом его Сад-Гуру... А Сад-Гуру -дедушка - китаец, обетов не нарушал и передал великие тайны... И в линии его имя на скрижалях выбито... Так что, шли бы вы, перцы, полем... Я то знаю... А ежели и Вы захотите узнать, то ползите на коленках в *мой* Сад...

----------


## Ми_тя

Странно. Всегда считал чань - школой мгновенного постижения.
Так что-то тут не то. С Вашими разговорами так и не узнал главного.

----------


## PampKin Head

А вы в *Саду*   спросите про школы традиции Сутр... Так сказать, у реализованного мастера...

А главное - это что? Вам же все тайны в соответствующее время откроют... А ежели не откроют - сам дурак, недостаточно предан был...

----------


## PampKin Head

Митя, сердешно простите... [ гладит по голове]

Прочитал "нетленку" [ http://www.vinnica.ua/~middleway/ ] 
Сансара необъятна... Ещё встретимся...

 :Frown: 

З.Ы.
...
"Золотой век дзен-буддизма в Виннице"
Набор 4-5 апреля 1998 года
...
Подготовка рекламы
Готовились за месяц. Для рекламы набора использовали эфир одной из местных радиостанций. Так же был изготовлен щит с цветной афишей. 
Долго решали, какая будет афиша, но Учитель не одобрил наш вариант и дал другой - "Медитация в дзен-буддизме и тантре. Индивидуальные собеседования Патриарха Серединного Пути". 
...
Наборы
В традиции Серединного Пути существуют Дни распространения Учения. Два раза в году: весной и осенью Учение распространяется в разных городах и странах
...
Набор в Виннице 13-14 сентября 1997 года
В выборе помещения остановились на музее М. Коцюбинского.
Текст афиши: "Вера в себя или Контроль над ситуацией. Тантра Храма Силы Тэттрей Линии Серединного Пути".
Изготовили и расклеили 250 афиш.
За два дня набора пришло 23-25 человек.
Оля: Я ещё не знала, куда я иду. Честно говоря, текст афиши показался мне навороченным и непонятным. Единственное слово - тантра было знакомо. Сложилось впечатление какой-то хаотичности, то есть, я вообще не поняла, что это. В общем-то, пошла на слово тантра.
...

----------


## PampKin Head

Парни! 

Так захотелось побывать в столь *дивной стране Украине* ! Феномен - а не территория! Опять же - отдельную конфу себе отцепили... На непонятном языке регулярно зачыняют... Шлях Будда, опять же...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Странно. Всегда считал чань - школой мгновенного постижения. 
> Так что-то тут не то. С Вашими разговорами так и не узнал главного.


Что-то не так не с нашими разговорами, а с тем, что по поводу чань Вам рассказывает г-н Бугаев. Первоначально то учение, которое передавал Бодхидхарма, называлось вовсе не школа чань, а учением Ланкаватара-сутры. Именно в этой сутре изложен основополагающий принцип чань "переворот в глубочайшей седловине сознания" (ашраяпаривритти), на котором базируются как постепенные, так и непостепенные ветви чань.




> Ну уж точно не Сёко Асахара. Сёко Асахара был китаец?


Ну что ж, уже хорошо  :Smilie:  Китаец расширяет географию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Так захотелось побывать в столь дивной стране Украине !


Для цього треба прийняти притулок. 

От так (пышу у транскрипцийи, тому що кляти москали нэ знають, як читаються наши украйинськи буквы):

Прыймаю прытулок у Пробудженному, Вченни та Спильноти, вид тэпэр та назавжды и хай нэ будэ в мэнэ иншого прытулку!

От такый сэрэдовыщный шлях!

А еще в Черкассах есть монастырь "Белый Лотос". И вообще Украина - родина всего.

----------


## PampKin Head

Притулок - это место кинуть кости? Так есть родственики в Кривом Роге! Чем интересен сей город и окресности с точки зрения аномалий?




> чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны


фронта освобождения живых существ...

----------


## Lara

http://www.vinnica.ua/~middleway/foto7.html

 Во,нашла.Именно с этим героем-наборщиком и встречалась.
 Мда.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Silence_ 
> *http://www.vinnica.ua/~middleway/foto7.html
> 
>  Во,нашла.Именно с этим героем-наборщиком и встречалась.
>  Мда.
> 
> ... ...*


Митя... Признайтесь... Это Вы? Али нет?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>Сложный санскрит - это язык понятий. А его пытаются переводить буквально. 
А я думал - звуков. А Вы говорить, Мить, на нем пробовали?

>В тексте (который распростроняется только внутри Учения) в первых строках написанно. "Данный текст Вы получаете точно в том же виде, что и был передан мне моим Гуру." 
Занятная Библиотека!

>Дас. Полемики много.
Мить, это же твой, накачанный трансом Ум, через наши тела, 
наезжает на омрачения Ума твоего учителя, 
использующего твое слабое тельце для отвоевания себе места под божественным солнцем.
Не узнаешь?
На сердечко и давление по жизни не жалуешься?


>Для того лишь чтоб понять как необходимо относиться к Гуру
Сейчас попробуем....

>как буд-то хоть кто-то удосужился с ним просто поговорить. Не то, что прочесть то, что он написал. 
Почитаем...


Путь воина от Бугаева.

Часть 1

1. Не читай книг, медитируй.
12. Книги, концентрация внимания, лекции - все помощь в главном. 
Занятное противоречие... Что, Воин Духа Книг не читает, а в качестве щита использует?

>Главное есть становление воина Духа.
А после того как воин Духа  становлен, что дальше? Так и стоИт (не обесценивается)? 
Ой! А не вложить ли мне в воинов духа баксы?


2. Не пытайся судить о том, что вне ума.
А о том, что внутри Ума судить можно? 
Что из воспринимаемого находится вне Ума? 

3. Не бери за образец действие без осознания.
А убиство с осознанием можно брать за образец?

4. Перед человеком всегда есть возможность выбора: сознательность и бессознательность.
5. Есть два образа жизни: сознательный и бессознательный. Жить и тем и другим легко, потому что привычно или естественно. Трудным является переход от одного к другому. Этот переход и есть Путь.
6. Бессознательность олицетворяет собой подчинение и слабость. Сознательность - господство и Путь воина.

Сознательность - господство над чем? Над Умом?



7. Воину нужна опора.
8. Для того чтобы иметь опору, необходимо: сознавать, иметь, управлять.
9. Сознавай душой, владей умом, управляй волей.

Какой мотив (цель) управлять волей и владеть Умом?




10. Не хватайся за дальнее, бери то, что
находится рядом с тобой.
11. Что лежит ближе всего к тебе?
Тело, желания, мысли.

И чем же хвататься за тело, желание и мысли?

13. Не бывает движения по Пути лишь иногда. Оно или есть, или нет.

А чем определяется скорость движения по пути?

14. Наиболее тяжела жизнь человека, осознающего тяжесть оков, но не способного  от них освободиться немедленно.

Какова практика освобождения от оков НЕМЕДЛЕННО?

15. Бессознательная жизнь увеличивает карму, сознательная утоньшает с каждым шагом.

А сам шаг по пути не плодит новую карму?

16. Путь напоминает норовистого коня, которого ты крепко берешь за поводья и никогда более не отпускаешь.

Так и стоишь пнем с конем на пути?

17. Спрашивают: "Как отличить истинное от неистинного?"
Истина постоянна, вечна и неизменна.
Ложь - все, что относительно.

Сколько мне заплатят, если Бугаев признает относительность своего учения?

18. У Пути нет начала и нет конца.

Да, в отличие от ясности, омрачения, как и глупость - бесконечны в иллюзорном пространстве и времени...

19. Ориентируясь на прошлое, идешь назад. Ориентируясь на будущее, забегаешь вперед. Воин ориентируется на настоящее.

А мог бы, если бы не ориентировался (не крутился) в настоящем ЗИС пребывать...

20. Настоящее постоянно, все остальное непостоянно.

Те. Время вечно? Ох уж эти долгоживущие Боги - хитрецы!


21. Закон один: гармония.

Законы тоже вечны?

22. Создавая равновесие, не ищи противоположности.

Можно было бы и сократить до - Создавая - не ищи.


23. Различай желания и потребности. Желания - от невежества, потребности естественны.

А НЕ_ЖЕЛАНИЕ (прислушиваться к голосам других) от чего?

24. Сострадание и любовь - проявления гармонии.

А антонимы сострадания - ОТВЛЕЧЕНИЕ и любви - НЕНАВИСТЬ разве не проявления гармонии?


25. Ум, тело, чувства - средства. Низшее в них от невежества.

А высшее от кого? Бога Творца?

26. Спрашивают о любви мужчины и женщины. 
В ней две основы: половой инстинкт и естественное тяготение к Духу. Не перепутай, что отдать душе, а что телу.

Поучительно! А то засунешь ненароком Дух не в ту дырку.

27. Противоречия и страдания в незнании. 
У знающих людей противоречий и страданий нет. Так чтоль? Жаль знающего Бугаева - сам подставился...

>Войди во внутреннее: все соответствует.
Внутреннее равно внешнему? Ну и то Слава Богу!


28. Подъ±мы и падения неизбежны. Неизбежна поддержка.

А нельзя ли избежать поддержки непойми кем. Может я предпочту с умным потерять?



29. Не ищи врагов и преград. Препятствий будет достаточно.

Может лучше научиться во врагах друзей видеть?


30. Поддерживай то, что дано природой, в необходимом порядке.

Природой дан инстинкт самовыживания. Его тоже поддерживать в порядке?

31. В сокращении еды выигрывает дух, но проигрывает тело. Найди середину.

Я тоже люблю срединную вырезку из Говаядины!


32. Доверь себя истинному Учителю.

Объединить свой Ум с Умом учителя?
Или доверить, как Митя, свое тело-разум Уму-учителя и как истовый Воин Духа дальше вечно сражаться со своим Умом?


33. Спрашивают о добре и зле. Наверху нет черного и белого.

А как отличить верх от низа?

34. Не жди результатов, в свое время обретешь необходимые качества.

Ага. Необходимые качества - сидхи значит нужны? И каковы они?


35. Имея желания, удовлетвори их. Останови их, когда они только приближаются к тебе, и достигнешь контроля.

А неистовое желание контролировать желания не в счет?

36. Не дискутируй о высшем и не ищи бога в других вместо собственных поисков.

Мирских Богов много... Каких, Бугаев,  ищем?   

>До1 в Гуру йоге написанно. Защищай слово Учителя. Это был единственный мотив.
Вот - вот, Митя, не отступай от этого. 
А то твой учитель на нас обидится...  :Wink: 

P.S. Смайлик  :Wink:  вставлять в текст по собственному вкусу юмора...

----------


## PampKin Head

Ещё вопрос, Митя... А каковы экономические аспекты такой практики? Как всё это экономически существует?

----------


## Амритавиграха

Вот Сия окаянный (Ерш -  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) книжки пишет (в чайном клубе ИСТ даже продается, Шаман -  :Big Grin:  ). Хороший TM, раскрученный

____________________
Мда, однако.

----------


## Шаман

Я уже не имею к клубу ИСТ никакого отношения!

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Так есть родственики в Кривом Роге! Чем интересен сей город и окресности с точки зрения аномалий?


Тем, что оттуда победительница только что прошедшего чемпионата Украины по стриптизу. Действительно очень хороша.  :Smilie:  Насчет полугурков пока не в курсе, но долго ли  :Smilie: 

А вот еще задачка Вам, Митя. А заодно и другим объединителям буддизма с индуизмом любого вида.
В буддизме после обретения полной реализации просветленное существо сохраняет свою индивидуальность и пребывает в своем мире-кшетре. А согласно большинству индуистских воззрения, включая тантру, но исключая кришнаизм, йогин после обретения реализации безраздельно сливается с абсолютом, полностью теряя всякую индивидуальность. Что же происходит в тем, кто реализует союз буддизма и индуистской тантры? (Ответ "они садятся в японскую тюрьму" не предлагать  :Smilie: )

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Борис

Игорь:
//Ответ "они садятся в японскую тюрьму" не предлагать  :Smilie: //

 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Некоторые сидят в Долине Кулу и картины писать продолжают. А кто-то Индийские Нац. Конгрессы основывает. Но это те, кто, во-первых, туда же умудряется впрячь еще христианство. А во-вторых, они как-то больше в теории все это делают...
---------------

А книгу Тубтен Чодрон ты тогда как раз переводил, когда она в Донецк приезжала?

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Борис

Ми_тя

//Но делает величайшую работу.//

Евгений Алексеевич Торчинов умер 12 июля уходящего года.

http://www.buddhist.ru/board/showthr...EE%F0%E1%E8%EC

//Сёко Асахара позволил в регионах утвердиться самоуправлению. 
Наш Учитель сам руководит Учением. //

Это единственное различие?  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------


## GMK

Игорь, какая индивидуальность у Будды? Чистое просветление, если это можно именовать индивидуальностью. Вопрос такой: ощущает ли просветленное существо собственную индивидуальность, или адепты приписывают ему некие качества, поскольку не представляют себе пустоту от характеристик?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Борис:



> Но это те, кто, во-первых, туда же умудряется впрячь еще христианство.


Ну, к Асахаре это тоже относится  :Smilie: 




> А книгу Тубтен Чодрон ты тогда как раз переводил, когда она в Донецк приезжала?


Нет, позже. Она приезжала в 94. А ее книгу переводил году в 96-97 - уже точно не помню.




> Игорь, какая индивидуальность у Будды?


Такая же, как и у обычного человека. Разница в том, что будда ей не ограничен.

----------


## GMK

Не ограничен, значит, не знает, что это такое.

----------


## Ми_тя

BODHIPBAHA:
Текст Путь воина нельзя читать так, как это делаете Вы. Если не понятен последующий пункт - вернись к предидущему.
Всё это руководство к действию.
По меньше читайте, по больше уделяйте времени самой практике. (если Вам вообще известно что это такое).
Вы забежали вперёд. Сначала "поставте" этот Дух Воина. Потом и поговорим. Пока не тянете. Есть с чем сравнить.
2. Внутри Вашего собственного ума? Без проблем. Или у Вас и внешний ум есть?
Осознанно Вы не совершите убийство. Оно в Вас не заложенно. (если конечно опираться на Природу Будды, но о предмете разговора Вам известно мало).
Господство именно над своим собственным умом. Но это опять же не для Вас. Он Вами погоняет. Вот и сейчас надавил поковеркать текст - Вы и повелись.
9.... Вернитесь и прочтите пункт седьмой. Вопрос снимется сам собой.
11.  там было слово "хватайся"? Это Ваш ум пытается схватится. Но за неимением опоры хватает всё по подряд без разбору.
13. Скорость движения по Пути определяете Вы сами. Можете растянуть "это" на всю жизнь. Можете не отпускать поводья и пройти быстро. Вот прямо сейчас пойти и полежать, посмотреть телик, поспорить с кем-то в инете. Вас это по пути продвинет? (колёсико всё крутится и крутится)
Когда прочёл 13 и переходишь к 14 то становиться понятней. Не практикуешь в повседневной жизни? На кого жаловаться? Знаешь, что пустые споры приведут к потере времени и продолжаешь спорить? Знаешь тяжесть оков и ничего с этим не делаешь? Да ещё и  пытаешься втереть другим, что это правильно?
15. когда идёшь по Пути сам выбираешь какую карму взять, а какую нет. Положительная карма - тоже карма. 
17. Учение было, есть и будет. Вы "отойдёте" через какое-то количество лет. Гоните обещанную штуку баксов!
18. Даже омрачения - это уже начало Пути. Тот берег не конец его, а лишь отрезок. При его достижении открываются новые горизонты. Поэтому и говориться у Пути нет начала и нет конца.
19. Это одно и тоже. Здесь и сейчас и есть настоящее.
20. Тоесть там написанно то, что написанно, а не то, что Вы под этим хотите понимать.
21. Гармония - да. Иначе у Вас на лбу росли руки.
22 пункт как раз для Вас лично. Вы везде ищите противоположности, а пытаетесь создать гормонию.
23. Ваше желание мне что-то сказать, Вы с чем-то путаете. Например с моим нежеланием Вас слушать. А Вы для меня кто? Мой Учитель?
24. Ненависть - это клеши. Ваши родненькие. Никому их не отдавайте. Держите за пазухой.
 25. Доберитесь сначала - потом и решите от куда - что.
Слава богу хоть 26 до Вас дошло.
27. Вот Вам жаль - значит страдаете. Раз страдаете - значит не знаете.
28 - теряйте на здоровье.
29. Может главное слово здесь "НЕ ИЩИ"???
30. Не будете его поддерживать - погибнете.
31. Я за Вас искренне рад  :Smilie: 
32. Там написанно то, что написанно. Всё остальное - Ваши оценки.
33. Доберитесь наверх. Тогда поймёте.
34. Раз качества для Вас сиддхи, то это Ваша цель. Вы сами в этом признались.
Для меня качества - это нечто другое. Например внимательность, сосредоточенность.
35. Когда наличие желаний причинят страдание, то появляется исренняя потребность от них избавиться.
36. Вот опять Вы в ком-то Бога ищете. Сами ничего не делаете, только оцениваете всех.
Не пытайтесь предсказать действия Совершенномудрого. Всегда рискуете ошибиться.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ми_тя_ 
> *Не пытайтесь предсказать действия Совершенномудрого. Всегда рискуете ошибиться.*


BODHIPBAHA, действия совершенноглупого тоже совершенно непредсказуемы!

----------


## Ми_тя

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Ещё вопрос, Митя... А каковы экономические аспекты такой практики? Как всё это экономически существует?*


Очень просто. Во время наборов мы просто скидываемся. На бумагу, на оренду помещения. Занимаемся в центре. (арендуем квартиру). При выпуске Книг - делим их количество на стоимость и опять-же скидываемя. Есть выбираемый козначей. Человек, которому доверяют все. Если хоть один не доверяет, то должен аргументировать, если аргументы не весомы (безпочвенны), то его мнение не всчитывается. Но такого ещё не было. И задолжности перед группой не было. Отчет перед всей группой до копейки - каждый месяц.
Ещё?

----------


## Ми_тя

PampKin Head нет это
http://www.vinnica.ua/~middleway/foto7.html не я. Но на этих фотографиях я есть.

----------


## Ми_тя

Игорь Берхин отвечу Вам из текста.
Просто прямо сейчас его под рукой нет. Но ответ дам обязательно.

----------


## Амритавиграха

Прочитала пункты. Чем то напомнило Мастера дзен Бодхидхарму. Но то ж был Мастер... ученики твАрца не в счет. 

____________________________
P.S. Уважаемый Шаман, не он ли делал Вам передачу на вышеупоминаемую Вами практику "голова&стена"? 
> (Вот, например, есть такая практика: биться лбом о стену. Для этой практики тоже нужно множество тайных посвящений, иначе работать не будет! 
Я уполномочен давать передачу на эту практику. Однако кому попало я давать не могу. 
Может быть, у нас с Вашими учителями одна линия передачи?)

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> Мне ли не знать, Алексей, что далеко не любая практика трансформации сознания является тантрической, а только та, которая использует принцип чистого видения и основана на знании того, что такое ваджра.


Интересная интерпретация. Только вот врядли такое воззрение присутствует на уровне внешних тантр (крия, убхая), где всё строиться на преданности божеству и нацелено на обретение его сиддхи и мудрости, не говоря уже о небуддийской тантрической традиции. И тем не менее, и то и другое "тантра" (разумеется, к традиции товарища Бугаева это не относиться  :Smilie: ). А вот те наставления, которые описаны в цитатах Хуай-жэна, больше похоже на буддийскую йога-тантру, нежели на практику классической дхъяны.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Только вот врядли такое воззрение присутствует на уровне внешних тантр (крия, убхая), где всё строиться на преданности божеству и нацелено на обретение его сиддхи и мудрости


Алексей, то, что Вы излагаете, это вульгарная интерпретация низших тантр. В садхане крия-тантры есть шесть факторов, которые делают практику действительно крия-тантрой, а не упражнением по визуализации странных картинок и бубнению непонятных звуков. И главный из этих шести факторов - понимание пустоты божества. На одной преданности воображаемому божеству далеко не уедешь - максимум накопишь заслуг и немного разовьешь ясность. За счет чего тогда достигается превосходство крия-тантры над системой сутр? Уж не за счет ли преданности, с которой и в системе сутр все должно быть в порядке? Принцип чистого видения мандалы в полной мере присутствует в крия-тантре, равно как и знание ваджры, как основы, из которой это чистое видение развивается. Без этого даже настоящая тантрическая садхана может стать идолопоклонством, которым многие, к сожалению, и занимаются.
Я уже не говорю о посвящении, которое требуется для того, чтобы практика могла считаться тантрической. Практика без посвящения по определению не может быть тантрической. Любая практика без посвящения будет "трансформировать" сознание лишь в рамках кармического видения, а это не тантра. Чтобы что-то было тантрой, оно должно обладать "десятью природами" тантры. 
Если не секрет, как у г-на Бугаева,  :Smilie:  кто Ваш Учитель?

Если человек делает излучение и поглощение света или созерцает телесные признаки татхагаты (кстати, не вижу причин, по которым г-н Бугаев не может этого делать и этому учить), это еще не означает, что он практикует йога-тантру. Он просто выполняет упражнения, подобия которых можно встретить в тантрических садханах. Не более.
Естественно, речь я здесь веду только о буддийской тантре.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Махабхарата_ 
> *Прочитала пункты. Чем то напомнило Мастера дзен Бодхидхарму.
> P.S. Уважаемый Шаман, не он ли делал Вам передачу на вышеупоминаемую Вами практику "голова&стена"? 
> *


Нет, не он лично. Посвящение делали четыре главных монаха монастыря Шаолинь в секретном месте на Великой Китайской стене. 
Традиционно эта практика передаётся именно там.

----------


## Шаман

Для начала я позволю себе несколько цитат из треда, для сопоставления




> *Ми_тя 2 Борис* 
> в Виджняна-бхайрава-тантре описанны 112 техник которыми до сих пор пользуются все течения и религии существующие на этой планете. 
> Поверьте. Если Вы практиковали хоть какую-то технику, то Вы её там найдёте. 
> Первична была тантра. Буддизм возник после. Шива жил до Будды.
> 
> *Ersh 2 Митя* между делом - Ваш Бугаев дает Прибежище? Прибежище - в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.
> 
> *Ми_тя 2* Ersh - да.


 Митя, я хотел бы сказать Вам следующее. Если Вы принимали прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, то Вы совершаете преступление против этого прибежища, выдавая подобные фразы про Шиву и про Тантру. Тантру очевидно не-буддийскую. 
Почему очевидно? Потому как эта «Тантра» расходится с теми практиками, воззрениями и подходами, которые даровали нам буддийские учителя от Будды до наших дней, чьи имена не являются секретом. Эти практики записаны и, при желании, доступны для ознакомления. Поэтому их нельзя ни с чем спутать. В реализации буддийских мастеров тоже сомневаться не приходится.
Между прочим, Митя, некоторым из участников форума довелось видеть как минимум двух реализованных мастеров на достаточно близком расстоянии  :Smilie: 

Ну и кроме того, из той информации, которую Вы нам представили, очевидно, что Вы никогда не были ни в одном чаньском монастыре, не знакомы с укладом жизни. Хотя сейчас это может сделать любой проходимец, ибо в современных условиях монахи для того, чтобы выжить, пускают в монастырь экскурсии. (Правда, это в основном в туристических местах, если где-нибудь в глубинке, то Вас бы, скорее всего, и на порог бы не пустили).

Вообще энтузиазм – это дело не хитрое. Однако достаточно быстро заканчивается Потому что если образование не продолжать, то очень быстро становится очевидным потолок. А для того, чтобы получить достойное буддийское образование, то так или иначе придётся обратиться к истинной традиции, поехать и поучиться в монастырях, где традиция ещё не утрачена. Да и просто почитать хорошие учебники по той же буддологии весьма полезно

Ну и на последок. Путь воина, это конечно, здорово. Я бы даже сказал, это круто.
Однако есть другой путь, путь мудрого. Это более простой путь, более рутинный. Поэтому, видимо, и не всем доступен.

Зачем я это говорю? Вам это не будет особенно интересно, так же, как мне не интересно то духовное блюдо, которое Вы предлагаете. Оно сомнительно по своему происхождению, да и на вид тоже не привлекательно.
Читая такие тексты, у меня возникает только сожаление о том, на что люди покупаются, на какие бирюльки и фантики. Досада от того, что ничего с этим поделать нельзя…
Хотя… чужую карму нельзя изменить, но есть надежда, что она не будет проявлена и ухудшена.

Митя, так Вы принимаете прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, или же в «Тантре» г-на Бугаева?

----------


## Банзай

Что есть сутра? Говорят сутра - это слова сказанные самим Буддой. Это сколько он должен был прожить, чтоб столько написать? Потому сутрой считается то, что сказал человек достигший состояния Будды. 
Торчинов - это учёный. Но он не достиг состояния Будды. Потому ссылаться на него не имеет смысла. Он и сотую часть не "перелопатил" того, что имеется. Но делает величайшую работу. За что ему низкий поклон.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Профессор Торчинов скончался.
И он в отличии от вашего ... Бугаева не претендовал на реализованность.  Вы ведь ссылаетесь на Бугаева ..

----------


## Банзай

А Вы представьте себе только какую карму только что заработали если окажется наоборот? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Кстати, вот точно так же нас тут пужали кармой и асахаровцы.
Божая роса!
Митя - ваш "учитель" - вор и самозванец.
Со всей ответственостью на которую только способен сообщаю это вам и уважаемому форуму.

----------


## GMK

Тимур, ой зря ты так говоришь. Какой бы ни был учитель, он учитель. Пусть ты и считаешь его лжеучителем. За ним есть люди, для которых он авторитет и которые его уважают.

----------


## Банзай

Таковы были и асахаровцы.
Но Асахара тоже вор и тоже самозванец,  как нам никого не обидеть, Ген? И людьми при этом остаться ..

----------


## GMK

Тимур, Асахара для них учитель. Нравится тебе это или нет. И они уважают своего учителя. Разве можно иначе?
Я два года полемизировал на их конференции, со многими наладил контакт, но никогда не ставил под сомнение авторитетность их учителя, потому что иначе разговора вообще никакого не было бы.

----------


## Shah

В чань не может быть тантрических практик, в чань практикуют чань. 
Тот кто практикует тантру - практикует тантру, зачем долго спорить о плодах практики других методов, других Учений.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

В целом согласен с Геннадием. Учитель - это как любимая женщина. Какой есть, такого и любишь. А любовь, как известно, недобра  :Smilie: 

Митина преданность своему учителю похвальна, что бы мы об этом учителе не думали. Другое дело, что преданность не должна быть слепой, и не стоит принимать беспрекословно на веру все, что говорит учитель. Об этом еще Будда говорил. Вот с таким критическим восприятием у Мити, похоже, трудности, но кто из нас в этом совершенен? Буддисты верят в одно, бугаевцы в другое.

И разве Бугаев что-то украл, чтобы называть его вором? А ведь кто-то благодаря встрече с ним начинает интересоваться буддизмом и в конце концов приходит к буддийским учителям. А как он себя называет, его личное дело. Мы здесь с Митей общаемся, а Митя ни в чем не виноват.

Только вот, Митя, не кажется ли Вам несколько странным, что буддисты самых разных традиций невзирая на все межконфессиональные и межнациональные распри единодушны в том, что то, чему учит Бугаев, никакой не буддизм? Может, стоит над этим задуматься? Хотя сам я, когда был учеником одного из ригдзинов нашего городка, несмотря на всю свою критичность и увещевания окружающих: "Игорь, открой глаза!" советам не внимал. И длилось это до тех пор, пока воочию не увидел своего самосад-гуру рядом с настоящими учителями. Шакала со львом перепутать трудно. Хотя некоторые умудряются. Так что желаю Вам, Митя, не закрываться в своем Тэттрее, а поездить по разным учителям, пообщаться с разными людьми живьем и почитать разные книжки самому. И если повезет, то Вам самому все станет ясно.

----------


## Борис

Ох, не знаю, как насчет Бугаева, а что до Асахары и его фанатов - тут, ПМСМ, лучше не мириться с их преданностью к этому *(непечатно)*... Разве преданность кому-то (неважно кому) - высшая доблесть?

Что же касается "вор-не вор", то, по-моему, факт кражи все же налицо  :Frown: . Другое дело - что во все времена таких хватало...

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю здесь не Соньши, а Ошо пахнет.

----------


## Алексей Заречный

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Игорь Берхин_ 
> [B]Алексей, то, что Вы излагаете, это вульгарная интерпретация низших тантр.


Нет, скорее насущная и прагматическая для многих практикующих буддистов. И в этом нет ничего вульгарного, мудрость ведь разная бывает  :Smilie: 




> В садхане крия-тантры есть шесть факторов, которые делают практику действительно крия-тантрой, а не упражнением по визуализации странных картинок и бубнению непонятных звуков. И главный из этих шести факторов - понимание пустоты божества.


Да какие проблемы, Хуай-жэн тоже пишет - "Сосредотачивайте свой ум, но не привязывайтесь. Всё это пустые проявления". Или например, высказывания о том, что когда существо постигает свою истинную природу, обычный мир для него превращается в рай Будды Амитабхи, что очень похоже на спонтанное преображение нечистого в чистое. 





> Я уже не говорю о посвящении, которое требуется для того, чтобы практика могла считаться тантрической. Практика без посвящения по определению не может быть тантрической.


Согласен, конечно. Правда даже у учителей ваджраяны, часто всё ограничивается формальным посвящением в одно божество, плюс джентельменский набор лунгов множества других божеств (если повезёт). Если же говорить о чань, то там также имеет место посвящение в природу ума, прямо (от сердца к сердцу) и опосредовано (коаны). Так что с посвящением в "чистое видение" там всё в порядке. И еще, вы наверное знаете, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче как правило не даёт тантрического посвящения на своих ретритах, но даёт лунги и позволяет практиковать божеств без посвящения в их мандалу. 




> Если не секрет, как у г-на Бугаева,  кто Ваш Учитель?


Не секрет. Больше всего впечатлили Чоки Нима Римпоче и Намкай Норбу Римпоче. А кто ваш? :Smilie: 




> Если человек делает излучение и поглощение света или созерцает телесные признаки татхагаты (кстати, не вижу причин, по которым г-н Бугаев не может этого делать и этому учить), это еще не означает, что он практикует йога-тантру. Он просто выполняет упражнения, подобия которых можно встретить в тантрических садханах. Не более.
> Естественно, речь я здесь веду только о буддийской тантре.


К сожалению, Игорь, я ничего не могу сказать о практиках товарища Бугаева, так как не знаком с его творчеством  :Smilie:  Но могу сказать определенно, что с т.з. ваджраяны хинду-тантра также не будет тантрой, так как не будет соответствовать многим пунктам буддийского воззрения, и даже признакам 10 природ. То же самое и с чань, в нём также есть своя специфика. Конечно, нельзя сказать что в чань присутствуют какие-то конкретные тантрические практики связанные с той или иной индийской или тибетской линией, однако способы трансформация сознания, присущие тантре вплоть до ану-йоги, имеют место быть.

----------


## Ми_тя

Шаман
Написать текст его попросили. И приведена только первая его часть, да и то в сокращённом виде.
****
Вы себе можете представить прямую линию? На листе бумаги? А две? Так вот. Обе линии и Дзэн и Тантра пересеклись в одном месте, в одном человеке, в Сад-Гуру Учения. Сад-Гуру передал это знание Сергею Бугаеву с разрешением распростронять его в Западном регионе, потому Сергей Бугаев Первый Патриарх. Неужели это не ясно? На каких ещё трёх пальцах и какое количество раз это можно обьяснять? На его странице есть ссылка на Житомирский центр. На Житомирской странице очень много информации. Доктрины и прочее. Символы. Линия Пути, Янтра. Изучив это станет понятно как и для чего. 
Дзэн используется для обретения контроля над эмоциями и мыслями. Далее (а не ранее), можно приступать и к Тантре. Потому, что Тантра не понятна! Вот и сейчас Вы её не понимаете. Я не спорю. Я её тоже не понимаю, как это должно быть, но мне хоть понятно для чего и почему. И противоречий не возникает. 
Тантра - всепоглащение и всеприятие. Давайте больше не будем возвращаться к этой теме. Я уже в раз пятый повторяю одно и то же.
Опять же Вы разделяете Дзэн и Тантру. А Тантра - это следующая ступень. Но без навыков обретённых в Дзэн, она не работает. Техники (их выполнение) упирается в "потолок". Из за неумения удерживать внимание на чём-то одном.
Дзэн - это школа. Тантра - это институт. Так понятнее?
****

Банзай, а он и не претендует. Как может человек реализованный претендовать на реализованность?

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Но что бы я не написал вам о чань и тантре здесь, Игорь, геше Тинлей идет еще дальше  :Smilie: , и в своем электронном интервью говорит следующее:
 "Дзен-буддизм — это сложная теория, если говорить об оригинальном учении, а не о современных школах. *Аутентичный дзен-буддизм есть тантризм*. Без сутры, как я уже говорил, невозможно практиковать тантру. Основой практики тантры является сутра. Практика дзен-буддизма — это как бы крыша, то есть это очень высокий уровень практики буддизма, как и Махамудра, и Дзогчен. "

----------


## Ersh

///Дзэн используется для обретения контроля над эмоциями и мыслями.////
Это как это он используется? Это типа веник какой - берешь и используешь?
///Дзэн - это школа. Тантра - это институт///
 Ми_тя, это чепуха. Все школы буддизма приводят к Освобождению в равной степени. А Вы ставите дзен в какое-то неравноправное положение. Или это следует из учения Вашего Учителя? Тогда он дзена не нюхал.

----------


## pilot

я вот читаю-читаю и не пойму никак - а Сад-Гуру это кто? У него есть имя?
И от кого он получил передачу?
Спасибо

----------


## Банзай

"Дзен-буддизм — это сложная теория, если говорить об оригинальном учении, а не о современных школах. Аутентичный дзен-буддизм есть тантризм. Без сутры, как я уже говорил, невозможно практиковать тантру. Основой практики тантры является сутра. Практика дзен-буддизма — это как бы крыша, то есть это очень высокий уровень практики буддизма, как и Махамудра, и Дзогчен. "
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Позволю себе не согласиться с уважаемым геше.

----------


## Ми_тя

Игорь Берхин
Знаете Игорь, Вы наверное считаете меня полным идиотом. Вы думаете, что я на столько глуп, что попался на первую удочку? Открою Вам секрет. Я начал заниматься в самом начале с одной мыслью. Раз этот Бугаев, Первый Патриарх Серединного Пути,- точно Учитель, то я смогу доказать обратное только одним способом. Я буду делать всё как он скажет. Но если он хоть где меня обманет, то я ему это в глаза скажу. И буду последователен в своём утверждении. Так как проверил. А не слепо принял или слепо отверг. А слепость сродни фанатизму.
Так вот, когда по истечению указанного срока я обрёл состояние медитации я поехал к Мастеру в Харьков. Просто увидев его меня втолкнуло на следующую ступень "вхождение в поток". Это подтверждает многое из сказанногго ним самим.
Как я это узнал? Я просто рассказал, что со мной твориться. Что переживаю. Я бэ-кал, мэ-кал, но кое как описал, что происходит. (попробуйте сами описать состояние медитации, если у Вас это получится).
 И только после этого мне Мастер обьяснил что "это" такое.
У нас сохранена такая вещь как "сатсанг". Это чаньское. Когда ученик приходит к Учителю и показывает свой собственный, средний уровень практики. И тут не отвертишься. Если дома не занимался, то на следующий раз показывать будет нечего. От него ничего не скроешь. Он просто читает мысли. Говорит то, что хотелось бы скрыть даже от самого себя. Ни на кого не давит. Всегда оставляет выбор за человеком. Он лишь предлагает варианты. Например если сделаешь так-то  - получишь такой-то результат. А если этак - то другой. И ты сам выбираешь, делать тебе то-то или нет.

Уважаемый Игорь. Так Вы сами-то что говорите? Какое право Вы лично имеете отзываться о любом претендующем (как Вы сами выразились) Мастере так или иначе не зная чему он учит? Вы ведь не знаете чему он учит! Как Вы смеете утверждать что либо не вступив с ним в контакт хотя бы в форме слова? Как Вы можете обвинять Мастера в его ".......". Уважаемый. Вот если бы Вы с ним побеседовали, если бы Вы побыли рядом с ним. Еслиб сравнили с Вашими Львами тогда и ТОЛЬКО тогда Вы имели бы право хоть что-то сказать по этому поводу. А сейчас Вы просто подписались под своей непоследовательностью и слепостью. И тем не менее я пишу Вам Уважаемый. Потому, что Учитель всегда говорил тот, кто принижает другие Учения и религии не понял до конца своего собственного Учения. Тот, кто неуважительно относится к людям сам рискует попасть под власть  своего эгоизма. Я Вас не прошу чтобы Вы признавали или не признавали реализованность. Ваше мнение не в счёт!!!!!! Для этого есть Мастера, а Вы не Мастер!!!!!!!
Рыбак рыбака........ А мы пока подмастерья. И единственным критерием сдесь может выступить лишь одно. Дойдём мы "до того берега" или нет. У Вас Ваш Путь. У меня свой! Я Вас к себе не приглашаю. Не зову, не рекламирую, не к чему не призываю. Не ищу подтверждения!

Вернёмся к "нашим баранам".
Почему я вообще пришёл на этот форум? Какова моя цель?

Что бы делал каждый из Вас, если бы посетив "родной" форум увидел как поливают грязью Вашего Учителя? Да ещё и так безпочвенно? И это называется буддизм? На такой буддизм я и не посмотрел бы. 
У Мастера на "алтаре" стоит статуя Цзонкапы переданная одним из Бурятских Дацанов в знак признания. Историю могу поведать как и за что. Там ещё какая-то ткань священная и текст какой-то. Но я не вникал. Меня кроме самой практики ничего не интересует.

----------


## Ми_тя

Ersh
Вы считаете Дзэн (дословно школу медитации) - последней инстанцией, а Освобождение - конечной точкой духовного развития человека. Освобождение - это лишь ступень, после которой надо двигаться дальше. В Тантре работают со всеми видами энергии. Дзэн (его школа) необходимы для полного контроля и подчинения мыслей, емоций, тела, чувств и прочего. Только после обретения этого контроля открывается тайна Тантры.
Тайной, Тантру называют не потому, что она засекречена, а потому, что не понятна до полного контроля. Потому она и скрыта для понимания. Скрыта - значит утаенА. Другими словами спрятанна. Под безконтрольностью спрятанна. Под Вашей, Вашей. До того - Тантра как закрытая дверь. (не путайте и не мешайте пожалуйста Тантру с техниками *формой* и Шиваизмом).

----------


## Ми_тя

pilot
Сад-Гуру. Так в Тантрических Традициях называют Учителя Учителя.
 Есть Вы. Есть Ваш Учитель (допустим китаец) Но У Вашего Учителя тоже был Учитель (допустим индус). Так вод этот индус для Вас будет Сад-Гуру. А для Вашего Учителя (китайца) просто Гуру. Сад - это приставка (хотя что она на санкрите означает не знаю  :Frown: , может кто подскажет?)

----------


## Ми_тя

Банзай
Основой практики Тантры есть тантра (текст). Сутра - это основа буддийской практики. 
Что бы понять о какой Тантре ведётся речь, обычно указывают текст Тантры.
Например:
Линия тантры - та, которая дала начало Учению, исторически сложилась из нескольких разных линий. В основном, для названия линий используется названия Текстов, на основе которых базировалась та или иная школа: "Виджая-тантра", "Виджняна-бхайрава-тантра", "Сатчитананда-тантра". В этих Текстах было изложено Учение, которое они передавали

----------


## Леонид Ш

"Дзэн (его школа) необходимы для полного контроля и подчинения мыслей, емоций, тела, чувств и прочего"

___________________________________

Чань (Дзэн) - не является дхьяной.
Сейчас в мире из множества школ чань (дзэн), остались лишь две: Линьцзи (Риндзай) и Цаодун (Сото). Мастеров не так уж много. И не в одной из этих школ не принято скрывать имен учителей.
То же, что говорите о чань Вы, и написано на сайтах вашего гуру, по меньшей мере незнание азов учения (хотя информации по предмету полно даже в сети). Вы говорите очевидную охинею про чань, и как говорят ваджраянцы, про тантру тоже, вот почему все вам "намекают" на то, что учитесь Вы чему-то самопальному.

----------


## pilot

Ми_тя
Спасибо, но ответьте - как имя учителя учителя? Кто он?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Алексей:


> И еще, вы наверное знаете, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче как правило не даёт тантрического посвящения на своих ретритах, но даёт лунги и позволяет практиковать божеств без посвящения в их мандалу.


Да, потому что он проводит передачу дзогчен, которое является сущностью всех тантрических посвящений. Поэтому лунга достаточно. Точно так же, как имея посвящение тантры более высокого класса достаточно лунга для практики тантры более низкого класса.
Алексей, если Вы, как и я, считаете ННР своим учителем, то я Вам рекомендую обратиться к его книгам, таким как "Дзогчен и дзэн" и "Драгоценный сосуд", "Всевышний источник" и т.д. Все, что я говорил по поводу тантры и дзэн основано на том, чему учит ННР, а не на моих мнениях и предположениях. А ННР в свою очередь опирается на работы таких великих учителей, как Лонченпа, Нубчен Сангье Еше и т.д. При Вашем большом желании, свои утверждения по поводу соотношения чань и тантры я могу подкрепить конкретными ссылками на тексты ННР. Но вкратце суть того, что ННР говорит по этому поводу, заключается в том, что тантра основана на принципе преображения, а сутра - на принципе отречения. Чань относится к системе сутр, а стало быть также основан на принципе отречения. Хотя, как Вы говорите, ННР Вас и впечатлил, приходится констатировать, что с его позицией по данному вопросу Вы не знакомы.

То же, что говорит по этому поводу геше Тинлей (если это действительно говорит именно он), мне видится  мягко говоря необоснованным. Боюсь, что это лишь личное мнение геше, которое не имеет каких-либо серьезных обоснований.

----------


## Ми_тя

WOLF Линь-цзы - один из Учителей предшественников, находящихся в нашей Линии.
Чесное слово. Ну хоть что нибудь сделайте с тем, что бы потрудиться и дочитать до конца мои сообщения.
Лишь две говорите?  :Smilie: 
Скрывать в чань - не принято. А Вот в Серединном Пути принято. Или Вы на правах Патриарха имеете право изменить это? Так станьте Патриархом и измените!
****
А это воистину слова Патриарха:
— Последователи Дао! Совершенно необходимо, чтобы вы прониклись стремлением к верным взглядам, чтобы свободно шагали навстречу миру, не давая своре злых духов подвергнуть себя тревожной суете. «Человек без занятий» — благородный человек. Не надо лишь прилагать никаких усилий, а надо просто оставаться обычным. Вы стремитесь обратиться к внешнему миру, то там, то здесь занимаетесь поисками, ищете подпорки. Но вы совершаете ошибку. Вы намерены искать Будду, а Будда — это просто одно название. Знаете ли вы, в поисках чего вы мечетесь? (Линь Цзи) 

Вот и Вы сейчас, прямо сейчас занимаетесь поисками во вне. (я ведь не в Вас) Вы прямо сейчас занимаетесь поиском чьих-то ошибок, намёков. Обратите всё внимание во внутрь себя и выроботайте сознание, которое нигде не прибывает и не за что не цепляется.
А тут какой-то Митя. С его не правильным пониманием чань. Если бы мы с Вами *правильно* понимали Чань, то уже бы освободились.!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ми_тя

pilot - :Smilie: 
Нет слов. И что же Вы читали если опять задаёте мне этот вопрос?

----------


## pilot

ну  глупый, не понимаю я? вот Сад- гуру понял, а имя как? Ну Саи-баба или Ми_тя или Шри Рамана Махарши? Они же тоже Сад-гуру для кого-то, но у них и же и  имена есть и адрес и место рождения.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Митя:


> Знаете Игорь, Вы наверное считаете меня полным идиотом. Вы думаете, что я на столько глуп, что попался на первую удочку?


Не считаю. Я сам в прошлом был в подобной ситуации. И мой первый гуру-"ригдзин" тоже демонстрировал сиддхи. Только вот свои эмоции в отношениях с людьми он контролировать не умел.




> У нас сохранена такая вещь как "сатсанг". Это чаньское.


Сатсанг, Митя, это не чаньское, это индуистское.




> Какое право Вы лично имеете отзываться о любом претендующем (как Вы сами выразились) Мастере так или иначе не зная чему он учит?


Между прочим, Митя, я говорил не о Бугаеве, а о своем личном опыте с другими людьми. Читайте внимательно. Мне было, кого и с кем сравнить. Вам, видимо, пока нет. То, что я знаю о Бугаеве, помимо сайта, посвященного его самовозвеличиванию, я знаю из общения с его бывшими учениками. Вернее ученицами. Кстати, красивыми женщинами. И опыт показывает, что очень хорошо подлинность гуру проверяется в отношениях с его ученицами, особенно с красивыми. Вы вполне можете об этом ничего не знать, особенно, если не живете в Харькове. Я в свое время три года пребывал в полном неведении относительно этого аспекта жизни своего самосад-гуру. А потом узнал, насколько его слова расходились с его поступками на личном фронте. Соответствие поведения словам - это единственное, что мы можем проверить. А чтение мыслей и прочие сиддхи - это фигня.

А "вошедший в поток", это тот, кто полностью свободен от влияния негативных эмоций: гнева, привязанности и тупости. Вы от них действительно свободны?

Вы учитесь у Бугаева? Учитесь на здоровье, если это приносит Вам пользу. Но то, что Вы говорите по поводу чань в частности и буддизма в целом, - полная ерунда. Я не осуждаю ни Вас, ни Бугаева. Я ничего не утверждаю по поводу его или вашей реализации. Я просто констатирую неграмотность. Чья это безграмотность - Ваша, Бугаева, его гуру или всех вас вместе - мне неизвестно. На просветленность это конечно никак не влияет, но выглядит смешно и странно.

----------


## Банзай

Игорь, Бугаев несомненно украл.
Каждое слово этого говоруна краденное.
Краденное оттого, что из этих слов он лепит пьедестал себе любимому.
Вы скажете, что и мы лепим, да, лепим, но не учительствуем, не так ли? У Вас была прекрасная возможность изучить труды этого графомана, если это не воровство, то что это?
Вспомните Вонхе и его  собаку, залезающую в шкуру слона.
.
Что, дорогие мои, мешало нам в свое время, когда Асахара дудел в трубу тогда назвать вещи своими именами? Многие ведь сразу все поняли, и кто нам мешает назвать сегодня. Какая разница куда приведет своих учеников следующий недогурок? Даже если обойдется без зарина, неужели не видно, что эти люди просаживают свое время, просаживают без толку, зазря, а просадив, как смогут прийти к Истинной Дхарме?!
.
Гена, салат состоит не только из помидор и огурцов, в него кладут и специи и перец и чеснок.
.
Нет, ну вы слышали его - "реализованный ученик" -)
Конечно, он не претендует, вот только откуда обилие цацок - пецок да титулов? -)))
Реализованный вор ..

----------


## Ersh

2 Ми_тя
///Вы считаете Дзэн (дословно школу медитации) - последней инстанцией, а Освобождение - конечной точкой духовного развития человека. Освобождение - это лишь ступень, после которой надо двигаться дальше. ///
Ми_тя, это не только я считаю. Это считают в школе Чань, и даже в Ваджраяне. К тому же кто Вам сказал, что в дзен не двигаются дальше после Просветления? После просветления в Дзен продолжают практиковать Дзен. Если Ваш "учитель" наплел Вам иное - это Ваши проблемы.
Кстати интересно - куда дальше Вы двигаетесь?
Конечно, можно строить свои воздушные замки из подручных материалов, но ведь Вам талдычат люди, которые не состоят в доморощенных общинах у "гуру", происхождение которых тщательно скрыто под дымовой завесой эзотерики, но люди реально учащиеся у нормальных аутентичных мастеров, при монастырях Тибета, Китая и Кореи.
Все можно проверить, все источники доступны. А Вы мне подсовываете официальные биографии патриархов до Хуэйнэна и выдаете их за свою линию.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

А вот еще интересная мысль  :Smilie: 
Если чань это - школа, а тантра - это институт, то получается, что все чаньские мастера - недоучки. Ни Бодхидхарма, ни Хуй-нэн, ни Риндзай, ни Догэн, ни все остальные учителя древности и современности не практиковали тантру, не ходили за ней в Индию, то есть никакой полной реализации. Получается, что до загадочного бугаевского сад-гуру никто в чань вообще рядом с просветлением в дзадзэн не садился. Так, а Митя?

Ремарка.
Ни один из известных мне полугурков, претендующих на роль буддийских учителей, не учит буддизму в чистом виде. Хоть что-то, но приплетают. Кто индуизм, кто христианство, кто рэйки, кто Кастанеду, а кто хотя бы психоанализ с НЛП, но присобачит. И ни один из известных мне настоящих буддийских учителей, не учит еще чему-то помимо буддизма. Точно также, никогда не слышал, чтобы великие учителя других религий учили бы чему-то еще, помимо своей главной традиции. Суфизм, значит суфизм, йога, значит йога, исихазм, значит исихазм, каббала, значит каббала и т.д. Учение должно обладать полнотой, а всякий "синтез" - от лукавого.  :Smilie:  А "лукавый" - это не черт с рогами, а неведение и гордыня.




> Даже если обойдется без зарина, неужели не видно, что эти люди просаживают свое время, просаживают без толку, зазря, а просадив, как смогут прийти к Истинной Дхарме?!


Да нет, это преувеличение. В буддийских общинах хоть пруд пруди бывших учеников кого-угодно. В том числе Асахары. Я знаю множество прекрасных людей, которые пришли к Дхарме через АУМ и они искренне благодарны за это Асахаре, а трагедия в токийском метро была и их личной трагедией. Утрата гуру (неважно, настоящего или самопровозглашенного) - процесс всегда крайне болезненный.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Банзай

Ни один из известных мне полугурков, претендующих на роль буддийских учителей, не учит буддизму в чистом виде. Хоть что-то, но приплетают. Кто индуизм, кто христианство, кто рэйки, кто Кастанеду, а кто хотя бы психоанализ с НЛП, но присобачит. И ни один из известных мне настоящих буддийских учителей, не учит еще чему-то помимо буддизма. Точно также, никогда не слышал, чтобы великие учителя других религий учили бы чему-то еще, помимо своей главной традиции. Суфизм, значит суфизм, йога, значит йога, исихазм, значит исихазм, каббала, значит каббала и т.д. Учение должно обладать полнотой, а всякий "синтез" - от лукавого.  А "лукавый" - это не черт с рогами, а неведение и гордыня. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Хорошо сказано.
Но отчего полугурки мутят? Да оттого, что в мутной речке легче рыбку ловить.
Да и пойди - поумничай в ясной школе, мигом к стене припрут.
Но ведь наш гость говорит явные нелепости и, похоже, говорит искренне.
Говорил мне дядя - в консерватории править надо!

----------


## Банзай

Опять же Вы разделяете Дзэн и Тантру. А Тантра - это следующая ступень. Но без навыков обретённых в Дзэн, она не работает. Техники (их выполнение) упирается в "потолок". Из за неумения удерживать внимание на чём-то одном. 
Дзэн - это школа. Тантра - это институт. Так понятнее? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Ключевой является последняя фраза.
Реализованный ученичек преподает нам, убогим основы тантры.
Послушайте, Игорь, а Вы не допускаете, что многие люди, попавшие под влияние преступников могут навсегда потерять возможность практиковать? Или, к примеру, что многие из тех, кто пришел к Дхарме "посредством" мастеров от наперстка просто потеряли годы, купившись на этикетку, что эти люди были готовы к настоящей практике?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Но отчего полугурки мутят? Да оттого, что в мутной речке легче рыбку ловить.


По-разному бывает. Некоторые совершенно искренне заблуждаются. Я сам был в полной уверенности, что то, чем я занимался под руководством своего первого гуру, было Истинной Дхармой. Он тоже был вполне искренен в своих заблуждениях. Думал (и возможно сейчас думает), что все это было во благо, хотя иногда свои ошибки признавал, надо отдать должное. Другие ригдзины нашего городка более циничны, хотя я слыхал и об их приступах раскаяния и признания ошибок.  :Smilie: 

По поводу полугурков-синтезаторов должен оговориться: это наши доморощенные. На Западе уже выросло поколение полугурков, хорошо подкованных в Дхарме и учившихся у настоящих учителей, но не дождавшихся учительского благословения. Впрочем, у нас тоже есть их коллеги, обычно прошедшие через Бурятию. Так что я частично погорячился, что все они синтезаторы. Некоторые выглядят вполне аутентично  :Smilie: . Но от слов, что все синтезаторы самозванцы, пока не отказываюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Игорь, тебе уже можно свой собственный словарь составлять, типа такого:

Полугурок обыкновенный.
Полугурок-синтезатор.
Полугурок-анализатор
Полугурок ранний (недозревший)
Полугурок поздний (перезревший)
Полугурок доморощенный
Полугурок-ригдзин
 :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Послушайте, Игорь, а Вы не допускаете, что многие люди, попавшие под влияние преступников могут навсегда потерять возможность практиковать?


Безусловно, Вы правы. Множество людей, прошедших через полугурков всех мастей и рангов, возненавидело буддизм, хотя с буддизмом они и не соприкасались. В Донецке один такой ученик главного ригдзина настолько возненавидел своего учителя вместе с буддизмом (все из-за баб, конечно), что специально стал шиваитом (таким же, как и до того буддистом  :Smilie: ) и чуть ли не объявил священную войну буддизму, которого тогда в Донецке и в помине не было.  :Smilie:  Да и немало других ригдзинят, насмотревшись вдоволь на художества своих гуру, весьма негативно настроились в сторону Дхармы. Множество асахаровцев подались в христианство, а уж какую свинью АУМ подложил буддизму (особенно тибетскому) в общественном сознании, просто думать страшно. Но все равно все это очень неоднозначно. Я сам совершил немало поступков, о которых потом сожалел прежде всего потому, что эти поступки в чьем-то сознании прочно ассоциировались с тем фактом, что я называл себя буддистом. Тут Митя прав, иногда мы сами устраиваем такой "буддизм", что лучше не подходить  :Frown:

----------


## Алексей Заречный

Банзай, хоть может быть это и не моё дело, но зачем сразу называть человека, которого вы даже не знаете "собакой", "графоманом" и "вором", только из-за того, что он несет для кого-то чистое, доброе, светлое, пусть и не в ортодоксальной традиции??  :EEK!:  
Я например Митю полностью понимаю. Когда рядом нет настоящего учителя, то люди невольно тянутся к человеку, пусть и не обладающему всей полнотой просветленных качеств, но обладающего хоть какой-то мудростью и состраданием, который прямо здесь, который прямо сейчас. Знаете, а иногда встречаются такие пустозвоны, которые причисляют себя к аутентичной традиции и даже пытаются учить. Так что по плодам их судите, уважаемый.

----------


## Ersh

А знаете ли, Алексей Заречный, как после таких вот "несущих доброе и чистое" наполняются дурдома? И отчего это ученик такого гуру имеет наглость утверждать здесь, что дзен - это какое-то приготовительное учение?

----------


## Банзай

Никто и не говорит о непогрешимости, мне тоже часто бывает очень стыдно. Гораздо чаще, чем может показаться. Однако, с ранних пор не спешил "становиться".
У нас даже сутру после дзадзэн читают разные люди, чтобы не было ощущения продвинутости кого-то одного. Время отмеряют те, кому это сподручнее.
Это элементарное самосохранения, не так ли?
.
Алексей. Собака Вонхе это и мы с вами, не переживайте.
Когда рядом нет настоящего учителя, дело чести самого активного признать это положение вещей, а не нести свою робу на помост.
Вас устраивает положение дел в российских сангхах?
Хоть какой-то мудростью и не малым состраданием обладает и мама, так к чему же лететь как бабочки на огонь, да еще нести хрень невежественную аки знамя?
Даже странно слышать подобное от вас.

----------


## Won Soeng

Эхо в горах
От сошедшей лавины
Лишь только эхо

To save or not to save - what is your soul to need?

Когда-то в детстве, гуляя в горах Киргизии с братом, я жутко устал, и спускаясь вниз несколько раз упал и расцарапал ноги. Я так устал, что не мог даже злиться. Уже дома, на следующий день, я возмущался, когда случайно прикасался к чему-либо пораненными местами. Вот тогда накатила злость. Бабушка сразу сказала: "ты же даже не на камни злишься". Лишь на следующий день, когда раны смазанные облепиховым маслом перестали доставлять страдания исчезла и злость. И горы вдруг перестали казаться мрачными. 

Лично я не буду здесь больше махать картонным мечом. Мнение о моем почтении к традиции я уже высказал, неприятие изготовления коктейля из сливок с перцем чили - тоже. Наступать в разлом еще и еще, после того как подвернул в нем ногу - неблагодарное занятие. Думаю, Ми_тя услышал позицию "традиционалистов", со временем семена дадут всходы. Так же и Ми_тя был услышан с мнением, что Тантра есть развитие Чань, даже если это для многих прозвучало как пук в воде. 

Спасибо за дискуссию участникам, высказываю свой голос за закрытие этого треда.

----------

Дондог (08.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Принимается. Согласен, что наговорено здесь излишне много резкого. Ми_тя, может теперь Вы пойдете объясните тантристам, что им надо начинать с дзена?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Шаман очень просил добавить:
Шаман  (10:05 PM) : 
Дамы и господа (несмотря на то, что слова свои высказывали господа, однако же, я полагаю, дамы сей тред тоже читают), вот какие мысли я хотел добавить в этот тред, уже не обращаясь ни к кому персонально. Это тоже из тех простых вещей, который из-за простоты порой теряются из виду. Так же, как например, по отношению к объектам прибежища совершенно очевидно можно сделать заключение, о принадлежности того или иного субъекта к буддизму.
Устами геше Джампа Тинлея:
«Первый недостаток - это перевернутый сосуд. Если сосуд перевернут, то, сколько бы ни старались влить в него нектар, он в него не попадет. И точно так же, если во время учения вы спите или думаете о посторонних вещах, это подобно тому, что сосуд вашего ума перевернут. 
Второй недостаток - дырявый сосуд. Сколько бы в дырявый сосуд ни вливали нектара, нектар в нем не задерживается и вытекает. Это символизирует процесс, когда учение влетает в одноухо, а в другое вылетает. Вы слушаете, не осознавая драгоценности учения, редкости учения, не относясь к нему с почтением. Тогда оно очень быстро забывается. Я надеюсь, что большинство из вас является "дырявыми сосудами" только наполовину. Это гораздо лучше, чем быть полностью "дырявыми сосудами". 

Шаман  (10:05 PM) : 
Третий недостаток - загрязненный сосуд. Если вы вольете драгоценнейший нектар в загрязненный сосуд, то нектар также загрязнится. Некоторые люди изучают буддийское учение в течение многих лет, но никаких положительных перемен с ними не происходит. Иногда, напротив, они становятся все более и более странными, все более эгоцентричными, смотрят на других свысока, думают, что являются практиками очень высокого уровня. Все это происходит потому, что учение вливается в грязный сосуд. Тогда это учение бесполезно как для них, так и для остальных.»
Так вот, очень-очень часто люди, начавшие своё у самостийных «учителей», которых движет больше неведение, чем забота о других людях, получают больше препятствий, встретившись с чистым учением, чем люди, до этого не практиковавшие вообще ничего. Здесь можно провести параллель межу новым сосудом, в который вливается нектар, и в сосуд, который не чист или был не чист. Ведь отмыть, отчистить очень трудно. Нужно иметь сильное желание и понимание необходимости для этой чистоты.
Кстати говоря, «грязный» сосуд это не только «неотмытый» сосуд, но так же сосуд, до краёв заполненный. В этом случае добавить в него что-то ещё попросту невозможно, всё будет выливаться (отторгаться). Да если ещё после «вливания» учения сосуд ещё и крышкой закрыли, то вообще всё плохо.  :Frown:  
Это так же, как и воспитание. Если в молодости человек не получил хорошего воспитания, у него не было хороших примеров  в жизни, то во взрослом возрасте измениться такому человеку уже подчас совсем невозможно.

----------

